# 2011 lowrider tour? info



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

post up the latest info and new for the
LOWRIDER magazine or odbentertainment shows tour info for 2011

post up the cities and dates

lets get the info out there

it would be great to brign back the first stop on the tour
maimi,fl jan/feb 2011?????


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

anybody got info???


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

anybody got info???


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm with you bro. 

Let's make sure that CHICAGO IS NOT!! LEFT OUT!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Nov 24 2010, 06:28 PM~19155771
> *TTT
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

DATES WILL BE RELEASED SOON :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Nov 23 2010, 09:25 AM~19141825
> *I'm with you bro.
> 
> Let's make sure that CHICAGO IS NOT!! LEFT OUT!!!
> *


i hope they do leave us out


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*WILL POST DATES & INFO REAL SOON
*
 :biggrin:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Hope Dallas is back on the map!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 8 2010, 04:58 PM~19275745
> *WILL POST DATES & INFO  REAL SOON
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Dec 8 2010, 07:51 PM~19277029
> *Hope Dallas is back on the map!
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I will be posting tour schedule within in the next couple days. Excited because I am the first Lady to do this. I have been given this opportunity to make a difference and I’ve realized the importance of keeping the Lowrider Traditions Alive. I will be dedicated in trying to bring back that feeling of the LRM shows of yesteryear for the 2011 tour. * :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 9 2010, 11:00 PM~19289600
> *I will be posting tour schedule within in the next couple days. Excited because I am the first Lady to do this. I have been given this opportunity to make a difference and I’ve realized the importance of keeping the Lowrider Traditions Alive. I will be dedicated in trying to bring back that feeling of the LRM shows of yesteryear for the 2011 tour.   :biggrin:
> *


but of course show dates can be changed/canceled within a couple weeks of show.
hopefully you guys dont pull that shit again


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Dec 10 2010, 12:02 AM~19289622
> *but of course show dates can be changed/canceled within a couple weeks of show.
> hopefully you guys dont pull that shit again
> *


I do understand your frustration but I'm not the other person. I am about my Lowrider Community and trying to keep traditional lowriding alive but I can't do it alone I need my Lowrider Familia. But Seeing Is Believing Right.


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 12:00 AM~19289600
> *I will be posting tour schedule within in the next couple days. Excited because I am the first Lady to do this. I have been given this opportunity to make a difference and I’ve realized the importance of keeping the Lowrider Traditions Alive. I will be dedicated in trying to bring back that feeling of the LRM shows of yesteryear for the 2011 tour.   :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Dec 10 2010, 12:09 AM~19289701
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*
UNITY is one of the most important aspects of keeping the Lowrider Lifestyle Alive.
It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.

It is so important to preserve our traditions, and carry on the legacy of lowriding for generations to come.*


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 12:17 AM~19289773
> *
> UNITY is one of the most important aspects of keeping the Lowrider Lifestyle Alive.
> It is the mutual celebration of our Pride, Lifestyle,Tradition, Culture and Heritage.
> ...


I hope KC is on the list again, we got your back


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 9 2010, 11:00 PM~19289600
> *I will be posting tour schedule within in the next couple days. Excited because I am the first Lady to do this. I have been given this opportunity to make a difference and I’ve realized the importance of keeping the Lowrider Traditions Alive. I will be dedicated in trying to bring back that feeling of the LRM shows of yesteryear for the 2011 tour.   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 12:00 AM~19289600
> *I will be posting tour schedule within in the next couple days. Excited because I am the first Lady to do this. I have been given this opportunity to make a difference and I’ve realized the importance of keeping the Lowrider Traditions Alive. I will be dedicated in trying to bring back that feeling of the LRM shows of yesteryear for the 2011 tour.   :biggrin:
> *



Congrats!!! And NOW that you have the opportunity, RUN with it. Make sure not to LET US DOWN. Try to bring back the days when going to a LRM SHOW was fun, and people were working on thier rides just to make it. 

So I close this by saying, I YOU WISH THE BEST, keep up the lowridering tradition going. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingDingALing (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Dec 10 2010, 10:27 AM~19291401
> *Congrats!!! And NOW that you have the opportunity, RUN with it. Make sure not to LET US DOWN. Try to bring back the days when going to a LRM SHOW was fun, and people were working on thier rides just to make it.
> 
> So I close this by saying, I YOU WISH THE BEST, keep up the lowridering tradition going.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what are you trying to say lassie


----------



## BigBallz (Sep 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Dec 10 2010, 10:27 AM~19291401
> *Congrats!!! And NOW that you have the opportunity, RUN with it. Make sure not to LET US DOWN. Try to bring back the days when going to a LRM SHOW was fun, and people were working on thier rides just to make it.
> 
> So I close this by saying, I YOU WISH THE BEST, keep up the lowridering tradition going.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*bahahahhhahaaaa*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Dec 10 2010, 09:27 AM~19291401
> *Congrats!!! And NOW that you have the opportunity, RUN with it. Make sure not to LET US DOWN. Try to bring back the days when going to a LRM SHOW was fun, and people were working on their rides just to make it.
> 
> So I close this by saying, I YOU WISH THE BEST, keep up the lowridering tradition going.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It is amazing what we can accomplish together. I alone can not to this. But working together we can. We all say we need to do something about keeping the Lowrider Lifestyle alive so I decided that its important not to put off till tomorrow & take that first step. I am very blessed to be given this opportunity & I plan not to waste it. Because we together will prevail. VIVA LA LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 10:10 AM~19291692
> *It is amazing what we can accomplish together. I alone can not to this. But working together we can. We all say we need to do something about keeping the Lowrider Lifestyle alive so I decided that its important not to put off till tomorrow & take that first step. I am very blessed to be given this opportunity & I plan not to waste it. Because we together will prevail. VIVA LA LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I know by getting on here I set my self up for allot negativity but for me it willjust make me stronger.


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KingDingALing_@Dec 10 2010, 09:51 AM~19291559
> *what are you trying to say lassie
> 
> 
> ...



What you CAN'T READ?? Or you're just a wannabe?? :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigBallz_@Dec 10 2010, 10:03 AM~19291638
> *bahahahhhahaaaa
> 
> 
> ...



What another one?? Serious!! :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

please do away with the "invitational only" hopp class. bring back the old rules.


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 10:13 AM~19291714
> *I know by getting on here I set my self up for allot negativity but for me it willjust make me stronger.
> *



Do WHATEVER it takes. Your goal is to keep it alive, and you're not alone.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I OGB RUNNING IT AGAIN? (OR WHATEVER IT WAS CALLED) I HOPE NOT! :happysad:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 10 2010, 10:59 AM~19292041
> *I OGB RUNNING IT AGAIN? (OR WHATEVER IT WAS CALLED) I HOPE NOT! :happysad:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 11:02 AM~19292058
> *:nosad:
> *


GREAT NEWS!  

WHAT MIDWEST SHOWS DO YOU THINK THERE WILL BE?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 10 2010, 11:05 AM~19292086
> *GREAT NEWS!
> 
> WHAT MIDWEST SHOWS DO YOU THINK THERE WILL BE?
> *


As Soon as I can release information I will .


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I Will be working on an exhibit to travel with the LRM Tour paying tribute to
the many car clubs by an exhibit taking a look back into the history
& it will give us an opportunity to learn share & recognize those who
made their mark in lowriding. Please contact me if you would like to display your clubs history with tour.

Marcella Rodriguez


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 12:00 AM~19289600
> *I will be posting tour schedule within in the next couple days. Excited because I am the first Lady to do this. I have been given this opportunity to make a difference and I’ve realized the importance of keeping the Lowrider Traditions Alive. I will be dedicated in trying to bring back that feeling of the LRM shows of yesteryear for the 2011 tour.   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 11:12 AM~19292135
> *I Will be working on an exhibit to travel with the LRM Tour paying tribute to
> the many car clubs by an exhibit taking a look back into the history
> & it will give us an opportunity to learn share & recognize those who
> ...



ELITE C.C. ( THE DeALBA FAMILY )


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

We have your back homegirl!! If you can pull off another show like Woodland 2010 LO*LYSTICS C.C style, then we all have nothing to worry about (personally I think Woodland was one of the best shows I ever been too, my back and feet hurt from all the walking I did, my camera battery died from taking flicks, no fights, no police trouble, clubs as far as LA, Portland and Vegas came up to rep, you had the perfect formula to put on a show) Thank You for contributing to this lifestyle, like you said earlier, "I know I set myself for negativity"........you get none from me  



TTMT for Homegirl taking on this extremely difficult task!! THANK YOU!!! 
INSPIRATIONS C.C FRISCO CHAPTER has your back!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Dec 10 2010, 12:32 PM~19292791
> *We have your back homegirl!! If you can pull off another show like Woodland 2010 LO*LYSTICS C.C style, then we all have nothing to worry about (personally I think Woodland was one of the best shows I ever been too, my back and feet hurt from all the walking I did, my camera battery died from taking flicks, no fights, no police trouble, clubs as far as LA, Portland and Vegas came up to rep, you had the perfect formula to put on a show) Thank You for contributing to this lifestyle, like you said earlier, "I know I set myself for negativity"........you get none from me
> TTMT for Homegirl taking on this extremely difficult task!! THANK YOU!!!
> INSPIRATIONS C.C FRISCO CHAPTER has your back!!
> *



Let me tell you the wonderful feedback I got was overwhelming about the Woodland Show. They said it had the feeling of being back in the days It had that old school flavor. This is what I want to do for 2011. I want to make sure that my Lowrider Familia is taking care of. Thank you for you for your support


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

:biggrin: hope yall come back to DALLAS


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by estilo71rivi_@Dec 10 2010, 04:26 PM~19294759
> *:biggrin: hope yall come back to DALLAS
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 11:50 AM~19292982
> *Let me tell you the wonderful feedback I got was overwhelming about the Woodland Show. They said it had the feeling of being back in the days It had that old school flavor.  This is what I want to do for 2011.  I want to make sure that my Lowrider Familia is taking care of. Thank you for you for your support
> *


woodland was a great show EVIL THREAT CC and the fam had a good time cant wait to go back :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

heard that they are having the phx show may 15th and they are doing san berdo and vegas idk those dates yet tough!!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

LOOKING OUT FOR THE 2011 SCHEDULE. :wow:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Dec 10 2010, 09:26 PM~19297368
> *LOOKING OUT FOR THE 2011 SCHEDULE. :wow:
> *


I will be able to post after my meeting on Wednesday


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Dec 10 2010, 08:35 PM~19296988
> *woodland was a great show EVIL THREAT CC and the fam had a good time cant wait to go back  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 

Yesterday, 12:32 PM | | Post #36 

Aspiring Poster

Posts: 39
Joined: Jun 2010
From: San Francisco CA




We have your back homegirl!! If you can pull off another show like Woodland 2010 LO*LYSTICS C.C style, then we all have nothing to worry about (personally I think Woodland was one of the best shows I ever been too, my back and feet hurt from all the walking I did, my camera battery died from taking flicks, no fights, no police trouble, clubs as far as LA, Portland and Vegas came up to rep, you had the perfect formula to put on a show) Thank You for contributing to this lifestyle, like you said earlier, "I know I set myself for negativity"........you get none from me 



TTMT for Homegirl taking on this extremely difficult task!! THANK YOU!!! 
INSPIRATIONS C.C FRISCO CHAPTER has your back!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I Will be working on putting together an exhibit to travel with the LRM Tour paying tribute to the many car clubs who made their mark in lowriding by taking a look back into there history. This way they will be able to share there memories and stories with us. But it is also is a way of recognizing and honoring them for there dedication. I’ve realized the importance of keeping the Lowrider Traditions Alive. Every culture, every custom & tradition has its own character, its own strength & beauty it is apart of our heritage. But by doing this it will give the younger generation an opportunity to learn how important in keeping TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER STYLE ALIVE. .

Please contact me if you would like to display your clubs history with tour.

Marcella Rodriguez


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 08:35 PM~19297434
> *I will be able to post after my meeting on Wednesday
> *


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

I heard through the grapevine that there isnt going to be a show in San Bernardino for the 2011 tour


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Something in the pacific Northwest would help us up here. Seattle needs a show since we got a lot of Canada riderz that would come down. The Tacoma dome would be a good place to have it at.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Dec 11 2010, 05:33 PM~19302518
> *I heard through the grapevine that there isnt going to be a show in San Bernardino for the 2011 tour
> *


There is going to be a show in Southern CA. But was looking into other facilities. Up there. But any feed back please let me know your thoughts I want u guys happy.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: come to oklahoma


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Dec 11 2010, 07:00 PM~19303543
> *:thumbsup: come to oklahoma
> *


x2...........................................................................


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

we waiting in the 602 phoenix area but can't wait for vegas!!!!


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

any word on bring LRM back to TEXAS :nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> any word on bring LRM back to TEXAS :nicoderm:
> [/quote
> 
> :yes:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*I will be flying into Irvine for a meeting this week at LRM office and also will be looking at other facilities up there in Southern CA for the San Bernadino. Show . Can you give me any feed back please let me know your thoughts about this I want u guys happy. Your opinion matters to me.*


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Oklahoma City @ OKC Arena

http://www.theokcarena.com/


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

SO CAL EVENT HOW BOUT THE DATE FESTIVAL IN INDIO CA ITS AS BIG AS THE SAN BERNADINO LOCATION OR A CASINO IN THE PALM SPRINGS AREA


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Midwest shows would be nice to. IN,KY,OH, something in them areas would be great.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

HOPE YA'LL BRING IT TO TAMPA AGAIN FOR 2011. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FROM IMPRESSIVE C.C.


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 11 2010, 07:57 PM~19303528
> *There is going to be a show in Southern CA. But was looking into other facilities. Up there. But any feed back please let me know your thoughts I want u guys happy.
> *



Ontario has a convention center...also San diego has the stadium!...count on MEMBERS ONLY CC for support......


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 08:35 PM~19297434
> *I will be able to post after my meeting on Wednesday
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elbomberaso_@Dec 12 2010, 09:48 PM~19311275
> *Ontario has a convention center...also San diego has the stadium!...count on MEMBERS ONLY CC for support......
> *


Thank you so much I will definetly look into those facilities


----------



## ryan7974 (Aug 2, 2010)

hope Indianapolis Indiana has a show this year


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I will be flying for a meeting on Wednesday in Irvine at the LRM office and if anyone has any ideas other facilities in Southern CA Please contact would like to make arrangements in advance to view.
How About L.A. Convention Center Or Anaheim Convention Center ?
Your opinion matters to me!

Marcella


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I will be flying for a meeting on Wednesday in Irvine at the LRM office and if anyone has any ideas other facilities in Southern CA Please contact would like to make arrangements in advance to view.
How About L.A. Convention Center Or Anaheim Convention Center ?
Your opinion matters to me!

Marcella


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 12 2010, 09:57 AM~19306767
> *Oklahoma City @ OKC Arena
> 
> http://www.theokcarena.com/
> *


 :thumbsup: or even the COX Convention Center, its held other car shows in the past. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 13 2010, 01:13 PM~19315749
> *I will be flying for a meeting on Wednesday in Irvine at the LRM office and if anyone has any ideas other facilities in Southern CA Please contact would like to make arrangements in advance to view.
> How About L.A. Convention Center Or Anaheim Convention Center ?
> Your opinion matters to me!
> ...


ANAHEIM CONVENTION CENTER. 
ALOT OF TOURISTS THERE THAT WILL MAKE THIS A GOOD TURN OUT. 
THE BIG A. BORN AND RAISED.!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 13 2010, 04:59 PM~19316950
> *ANAHEIM CONVENTION CENTER.
> ALOT OF TOURISTS THERE THAT WILL MAKE THIS A GOOD TURN OUT.
> THE BIG A. BORN AND RAISED.!
> ...


THANK YOU FOR YOUR INSIGHT HAVE ALL READY STARTED LOOKING INTO IT 
:biggrin: 

Marcella


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Dec 4 2010, 04:57 PM~19238472
> *i hope they do leave us out
> *


x2 :biggrin: They did us wrong 

ODB :burn: :nono: :rant:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Dec 13 2010, 05:51 PM~19317323
> *x2 :biggrin:  They did us wrong
> 
> ODB :burn:  :nono:  :rant:
> *


I am not ODB and these events are not shows associated with him.


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

YEA I HOPE LRM MAKES IT TO CHICAGO


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

HOW ABOUT COW PALACE SHOW IN FRISCO


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 13 2010, 08:58 PM~19320315
> *HOW ABOUT COW PALACE SHOW IN FRISCO
> *


I second that vote :thumbsup: Cow Palace or maybe even Moscone Center. :yes:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Dont forget portland oregon or have one at least in seattle washington. some were in the north west


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Dec 13 2010, 09:08 PM~19320400
> *I second that vote :thumbsup: Cow Palace or maybe even Moscone Center. :yes:
> *



:thumbsup: It sure is a good idea to request a Lowrider Car Show at the Cow Palace or Moscone Center. That would be off the hook, like back in the days. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I will be flying for a meeting tomorrow with LRM and if anyone has any more ideas other facilities in Southern CA Please contact me would like to try finalize 

Your opinion matters to me!

Marcella :yes:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

i hope u r not changing phx to may? hot as fuck!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Dec 14 2010, 12:09 PM~19324289
> *i hope u r not changing phx to may? hot as fuck!
> *


HEARD THEY ARE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Dec 14 2010, 01:09 PM~19324289
> *i hope u r not changing phx to may? hot as fuck!
> *


Will be discussing this tomorrow regarding this t. I know it gets like a 118 on pavement.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I really hope Dallas,TX is being considered.... Houston is a great spot as well, but Dallas definitely has more space for this type of event, and I hope LRM does a better job about weeding out all the "unnecessary" cars and keep this a true lowrider event... I honestly think the minute all different types of cars were let in, it drastically changed the dynamic of the crowd and people stopped attending... For a really dynamic show in Dallas I would say the only way to go is a early May show at Fair Park Grounds consisting of both The Centennial Building and the Automobile Building along with all the surface area around both buildings for an outdoor show as well.... this would be perfect. If you prefer indoors in the hot Texas summer, I'd suggest mid September at the Dallas Convention Center (Halls A,B,C plus the stadium for the car hop)


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 13 2010, 09:48 AM~19314546
> *I will be flying for a meeting on Wednesday in Irvine at the LRM office and if anyone has any ideas other facilities in Southern CA Please contact would like to make arrangements in advance  to view.
> How About L.A. Convention Center Or Anaheim Convention Center ?
> Your opinion matters to me!
> ...



Anahein Convention is the one across Disney?
if it is that would be perfect take the kids to Disney sat and carshow sun can't go wrong with that


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 14 2010, 03:11 PM~19325100
> *Anahein Convention is the one across Disney?
> if it is that would be perfect take the kids to Disney sat and carshow sun can't go wrong with that
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Good thinking Raider!!! Gottta keep this a family affair!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I want to personally say thank you to everyone for your help. I want to make it very clear that you do matter and your voice will be heard with me . I make it a point to respond to everyone we together my Lowrider Familia will prevail and continue the Lowrider Traditions For Generations To Come. I Truly Represent You!

MARCELLA


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 14 2010, 03:34 PM~19325319
> *I want to personally say thank you to everyone for your help. I want to make it very clear that you do matter and your voice will be heard with me . I make it a point to respond to everyone we together my Lowrider Familia will prevail and continue the Lowrider Traditions For Generations To Come. I Truly Represent You!
> 
> MARCELLA
> *


AMEN to that! Thank you for taking the time to even consider our opinions and suggestions. With you handling things I have a feeling that 2011 will be a VERY successful year for the LRM show circuit!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Dec 14 2010, 02:11 PM~19325100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LETS GO ANAHEIM.!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 13 2010, 03:59 PM~19316950
> *ANAHEIM CONVENTION CENTER.
> ALOT OF TOURISTS THERE THAT WILL MAKE THIS A GOOD TURN OUT.
> THE BIG A. BORN AND RAISED.!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 14 2010, 04:34 PM~19325319
> *I want to personally say thank you to everyone for your help. I want to make it very clear that you do matter and your voice will be heard with me . I make it a point to respond to everyone we together my Lowrider Familia will prevail and continue the Lowrider Traditions For Generations To Come. I Truly Represent You!
> 
> MARCELLA
> *


just hope real badd that lowrider come to the east again , there are plenty of lowriders and die hard ones along with fans that dont get the time to shine , tons of people build oustanding jackstand cars in the east and cant even show them becuase 95 percent on the east FL NC VA NY NJ CT D town Indy Ex or not lowrider shows . i 100 percent folllow and back up lowrider and there shows always been a great ran show not to many problems, just would be happy if we can get 1 compared to years ago were the lowrider scene was balanced its keep the lowrider community stronger and growing and people wanting to build lowriders,
if you need any help i can personally say ill help along with my club loyalty cc.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 14 2010, 04:04 PM~19325065
> *I really hope Dallas,TX is being considered.... Houston is a great spot as well, but Dallas definitely has more space for this type of event, and I hope LRM does a better job about weeding out all the "unnecessary" cars and keep this a true lowrider event... I honestly think the minute all different types of cars were let in, it drastically changed the dynamic of the crowd and people stopped attending... For a really dynamic show in Dallas I would say the only way to go is a early May show at Fair Park Grounds consisting of both The Centennial Building and the Automobile Building along with all the surface area around both buildings for an outdoor show as well.... this would be perfect. If you prefer indoors in the hot Texas summer, I'd suggest mid September at the Dallas Convention Center (Halls A,B,C plus the stadium for the car hop)
> *


BRING IT TO DALLAS!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

is there going to be a Houston show this year?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Dec 14 2010, 05:11 PM~19326025
> *just hope real badd that lowrider come to the east again , there are plenty of lowriders and die hard ones along with fans that dont get the time to shine , tons of people build oustanding jackstand cars in the east and cant even show them becuase 95 percent on the east FL NC VA NY NJ CT D town Indy Ex or not lowrider shows . i 100 percent folllow and back up lowrider and there shows always been a great ran show not to many problems, just would be happy if we can get 1 compared to  years ago were the lowrider scene was balanced its keep the lowrider community stronger and growing and people wanting to build lowriders,
> if you need any help i can personally say ill help along with my club loyalty cc.
> *


Thank you ! and I hear you loud and clear!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Dont know who you are and what you know about how the shows used to be... but i wish you luck with your uphill battle.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Dec 14 2010, 06:56 PM~19326340
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


damn noon till 2am :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 14 2010, 11:42 AM~19323222
> *I will be flying for a meeting tomorrow with LRM  and if anyone has any more ideas other facilities in Southern CA Please contact me would like to try finalize
> 
> Your opinion matters to me!
> ...


Not cali but a good spot is wichita ks, century 2 convention center.... Middle of the map short drive for a lot of people such as kc and oklahoma city. Just throwing that out there


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 14 2010, 11:42 AM~19323222
> *I will be flying for a meeting tomorrow with LRM  and if anyone has any more ideas other facilities in Southern CA Please contact me would like to try finalize
> 
> Your opinion matters to me!
> ...



i wish you the best....u will need it after odb.
left bad tast in alot of people mouth im still tring to figure out witch bounced higher my truck or the check they gave me... but on the real good luck


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 14 2010, 06:01 PM~19326372
> *Not cali but a good spot is wichita ks, century 2 convention center.... Middle of the map short drive for a lot of people such as kc and oklahoma city.  Just throwing that out there
> *


 I'm listening I hear you ! Thank you for your input.
Marcella


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Dec 14 2010, 01:26 PM~19323981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn just seen this. I will be there for sure


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Dec 14 2010, 06:03 PM~19326383
> *i wish you the best....u will need it after odb.
> left bad tast in alot of people mouth  im still tring to figure out witch bounced higher my truck or the check they gave me... but on the real good luck
> *


 Yes I Know


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 14 2010, 06:37 PM~19326215
> *Thank you ! and I hear you loud and clear!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 9 2010, 11:00 PM~19289600
> *I will be posting tour schedule within in the next couple days. Excited because I am the first Lady to do this. I have been given this opportunity to make a difference and I’ve realized the importance of keeping the Lowrider Traditions Alive. I will be dedicated in trying to bring back that feeling of the LRM shows of yesteryear for the 2011 tour.   :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations! Wish you the best of luck.. Its not an easy task but Im sure you will bring the best you can to the Lowrider shows to make it successful and traditional... Best of Luck! and the Best of the Future Im sure is yet to come...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

miami ,tampa,atl???somewhere for the southeast??????


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Dec 13 2010, 10:12 PM~19320450
> *Dont forget portland oregon or have one at least in seattle washington. some were in the north west
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

oklahoma :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope this tour comes back to the bayou city

Houston


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

how about the cal expo in sacramento


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Bring It back to Watsonville like back in the early 90s .. or at least some were in Northern Cali  .


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 15 2010, 01:11 AM~19330895
> *how about the cal expo in sacramento
> *


Isn't that were the 97 super show was? either that or Arco, -

As long as the cops don't set us up again we should be cool, I remember everyone respected

plus I think Sacra would be better , more hotels and places for people to eat , not like Woodland ( no disrespect )


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm on my way out the airport for meeting. I just want to say thank you to everyone for your input and ideas. I have made notes and will sure to address them. BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA! I will. Post dates later today after meeting

MARCELLA


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 15 2010, 11:44 AM~19332662
> *I'm on my way out the airport for meeting.  I just want to say thank you to everyone for your input and ideas.  I have made notes and will sure to address them.  BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!  I will. Post dates later today after meeting
> 
> MARCELLA
> *


just wanted to say thanks for your job and support to the lowrider community, now we have someone to supports our views


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 15 2010, 10:44 AM~19332662
> *I'm on my way out the airport for meeting.  I just want to say thank you to everyone for your input and ideas.  I have made notes and will sure to address them.  BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!  I will. Post dates later today after meeting
> 
> MARCELLA
> *


I hope everything goes smooth!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 15 2010, 11:44 AM~19332662
> *I'm on my way out the airport for meeting.  I just want to say thank you to everyone for your input and ideas.  I have made notes and will sure to address them.  BIG LOVE TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA!  I will. Post dates later today after meeting
> 
> MARCELLA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Dec 14 2010, 05:56 PM~19326340
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this an official LRM sanctioned event? Reason I ask is because not all the dates have been finalized and weren't supposed to be announced until today... and this has been floating around for a couple of days...

Marcella?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Dec 14 2010, 02:12 PM~19325111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 15 2010, 01:59 AM~19331137
> *Isn't that were the 97 super show was? either that or Arco, -
> 
> As long as the cops don't set us up again we should be cool, I remember everyone respected
> ...



HAHA!! You mean the same Super Show where you took "3rd Street Custom" with your gray 64'??? Good Times bro!! I would like to think that you won because I cleaned the hell out of your car HAHA!!  


Yes, Cal Expo would be a great place to hold a show. Close to freeways, tons of Hotels nearby and restaurants, its hella big which is great for move-in, meaning we wont have to flood city streets on move-in day, and its a great location for folks coming from the Bay, Reno, Oregon and Central Cal :biggrin:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

hope u r having one in Dallas and in Houston TX are even SAN ANTONIO TX , but if u only have one show in TEXAS then make it in AUSTIN TX !! ATX would be the halfway show between all this great cities and people would not be traving too far.

:biggrin:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

hope u r having one in Dallas and in Houston TX are even SAN ANTONIO TX , but if u only have one show in TEXAS then make it in AUSTIN TX !! ATX would be the halfway show between all this great cities and people would not be traving too far.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 14 2010, 02:11 PM~19325100
> *Anahein Convention is the one across Disney?
> if it is that would be perfect take the kids to Disney sat and carshow sun can't go wrong with that
> *


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

would be nice to see LRM in OKLAHOMA


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Dec 15 2010, 12:46 PM~19333945
> *hope u r having one in Dallas and in Houston TX are even SAN ANTONIO TX , but if u only have one show in TEXAS then make it in AUSTIN TX !! ATX would be the halfway show between all this great cities and people would not be traving too far.
> *


where in atx is there a venue big enough to have an all indoor event?????? none that i know of


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Dec 14 2010, 11:26 AM~19323981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I thought slick rick wasnt allowed in the states? Well if the car show sucks it ought to be one hell of a concert


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 01:12 PM~19292135
> *I Will be working on an exhibit to travel with the LRM Tour paying tribute to
> the many car clubs by an exhibit taking a look back into the history
> & it will give us an opportunity to learn share & recognize those who
> ...



A FEW LIFESTYLES CAR WOULD BE GREAT.........


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 14 2010, 12:42 PM~19323222
> *I will be flying for a meeting tomorrow with LRM  and if anyone has any more ideas other facilities in Southern CA Please contact me would like to try finalize
> 
> Your opinion matters to me!
> ...



THE TAMPA FAIR GROUNDS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A GOOD SPOT BECAUSE A FEW OTHER STATES UP TO NEW YORK HAVE COME DOWN.... SO HOPEFULLY TAMPA, FL. COULD BE A SPOT........ :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 15 2010, 03:56 PM~19335571
> *THE TAMPA FAIR GROUNDS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN A GOOD SPOT BECAUSE A FEW OTHER STATES UP TO NEW YORK HAVE COME DOWN.... SO HOPEFULLY TAMPA, FL. COULD BE A SPOT........ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63+Dec 14 2010, 04:13 PM~19326037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my idea for good areas to make the shows!!!


miami fl 
tampa fl
houston tx
dallas tx
sacromento ca
atlanta ga
kansas city ks
kentuky/indianapolis
denver co
pheonix az
san diego ca
las vegas


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

ATLANTA GA. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 15 2010, 08:10 PM~19336148
> *my idea for good areas to make the shows!!!
> miami fl
> tampa fl
> ...




I DONT THINK THEYLL COME ALL THE WAY DOWN DUE TO MORE BIG RIMS THAN 13'S AND 14'S


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Dec 14 2010, 07:03 PM~19326383
> *i wish you the best....u will need it after odb.
> left bad tast in alot of people mouth  im still tring to figure out witch bounced higher my truck or the check they gave me... but on the real good luck
> *



:wow: :happysad:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

gotta have a IE show there use to be two fontana and san bernardino or bout in victorville at the county fairgrounds thats a big ass space


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Dec 14 2010, 05:56 PM~19326340
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


love to know when this is finalized..


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 16 2010, 02:21 AM~19341048
> *love to know when this is finalized..
> *


X2.....IM SURE THEIR TRYING TO MAKE IMPROVEMENTS SO THAT IT COULD BE LIKE IT USED TO BE OR AT LEAST JUST MORE SHOWS IN MORE COMMON PLACES.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I apologize for the delay my meeting is continuing into today at 10am :angry: . I will post after. I want say thank you to all of you who I have spoken with. I want say that My Lowrider Familia Needs there voices to be heard and be recognized. Without all of you there is no us. Those are my thoughts and opinions.

thank you
Marcella


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 16 2010, 05:49 AM~19341342
> *I apologize for the delay my meeting is continuing into today at 10am :angry: . I will post after.  I want say thank you to all of you who I have spoken with. I want say that My Lowrider Familia Needs there voices to be heard and be recognized. Without all of you there is no us. Those are my thoughts and opinions.
> 
> thank you
> ...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 16 2010, 06:49 AM~19341342
> *I apologize for the delay my meeting is continuing into today at 10am :angry: . I will post after.  I want say thank you to all of you who I have spoken with. I want say that My Lowrider Familia Needs there voices to be heard and be recognized. Without all of you there is no us. Those are my thoughts and opinions.
> 
> thank you
> ...



Good Luck Amiga!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 15 2010, 06:10 PM~19336148
> *my idea for good areas to make the shows!!!
> miami fl
> tampa fl
> ...



Hey bro, You forgot CHICAGO, IL. :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

According to the az state fairgrounds site the phoenix show is may 15th


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

dam, guess 118 degrees it is! phx summers!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Dec 16 2010, 12:39 PM~19343878
> *dam, guess 118 degrees it is! phx summers!
> *


that fukin sucks!!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 16 2010, 05:49 AM~19341342
> *I apologize for the delay my meeting is continuing into today at 10am :angry: . I will post after.  I want say thank you to all of you who I have spoken with. I want say that My Lowrider Familia Needs there voices to be heard and be recognized. Without all of you there is no us. Those are my thoughts and opinions.
> 
> thank you
> ...


thats so true and with out us theres no lowrider magazine!!!!!!!!!1 right fellas!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Today is
December 16, 2010

< prev month | next month > Calendar of EventsView Events bySelect a VenueAll Venues 
20th Ave Lot 
Agriculture Building I 
Agriculture Building II 
Agriculture Center 
Arizona Lottery Backyard 
Arizona Lottery Backyard - North Stage 
Arizona Lottery Backyard - South Stage 
Arizona Lottery Backyard - Wallace & Ladmo Stage 
Arizona Plaza Building 
Arizona State Fair 
Avenue 
Budweiser Entertainment Pavilion 
Cattle Barn 
Coliseum Arena 
Coliseum North Hall 
Coliseum South Hall 
Exhibit Building 
Fairgrounds 
Floriculture Building 
General 
Grandstand 
Grandstand Plaza 
Hacienda de Mexico 
Home Arts Building 
Kitchen Craft Exhibit Building 
Midway 
North Lot 
North Plaza 
Party Gras 
Plaza 
Plaza Parking 
Six Points Plaza 
South Breezeway 
South Lot 
SW Coliseum Hall 
TBA 
Veterans Memorial Coliseum 
Wesley Bolin Building 

May 20111 2 3 4 5 6 7 
8 9 10 11 12 13 14 
15 16 17 18 19 20 21 
22 23 24 25 26 27 28 
29 30 31 

View Events By:Admission Discount Days 
Animal Shows 
Animals 
Antique Shows 
Attractions 
Car Shows 
Cheer/Dance 
Concert Series 
Contest Judging 
Contests 
Craft Shows 
FREE with Fair Admission 
Grandstand 
Grounds Entertainment & Stages 
Gun Shows 
Home Show 
Job Fair 
Kid Stuff 
Landscape Show 
Ride Discount Days 
Special Days Events at the Arizona State Fair
Please select a date on the left or a venue in the drop down box above to view upcoming events. All event information subject to change.

1 
5/15/2011
Go Lo Car Show
Venue: Fairgrounds
Times: All Day

http://www.lowridermagazine.com


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 16 2010, 01:15 PM~19343677
> *According to the az state fairgrounds site the phoenix show is may 15th
> *


He's back :0


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 16 2010, 12:15 PM~19343677
> *According to the az state fairgrounds site the phoenix show is may 15th
> *


this is not scooner. its his cousin scooner was hit by a car and is in a coma


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS A DALLAS TX LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW!
BECAUSE LOWRIDING IS ALIVE AND WELL HERE! *:biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 16 2010, 11:15 AM~19343677
> *According to the az state fairgrounds site the phoenix show is may 15th
> *


Scoonie stop hiding sucka


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Dec 16 2010, 02:15 PM~19343677
> *According to the az state fairgrounds site the phoenix show is may 15th
> *


i thought you died fool


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 16 2010, 02:26 PM~19344206
> *ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS A DALLAS TX LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW!
> BECAUSE LOWRIDING IS ALIVE AND WELL HERE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 16 2010, 02:21 AM~19341048
> *love to know when this is finalized..
> *


THATS A DONE DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Dec 16 2010, 02:05 PM~19344514
> *Scoonie stop hiding sucka
> *


:tongue:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 16 2010, 05:49 AM~19341342
> *I apologize for the delay my meeting is continuing into today at 10am :angry: . I will post after.  I want say thank you to all of you who I have spoken with. I want say that My Lowrider Familia Needs there voices to be heard and be recognized. Without all of you there is no us. Those are my thoughts and opinions.
> 
> thank you
> ...


*MAY 15TH AZ PHX

JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA

JULY 1OTH DENVER COLO

AUG 14TH DALLAS TX 

SEP 4TH KANSAS CITY,MO

SEP 25TH NOR CAL LOCATION TBA

LOOKING FOR EAST COAST LOCATION TBA 

OCT 9TH LAS VEGAS NV


MORE SHOWS 2 BE ANNOUNCED!!!!*


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 16 2010, 02:21 AM~19341048
> *love to know when this is finalized..
> *


Its Finalized..  Its going Down Kansas City Show is a Go


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 16 2010, 04:10 PM~19345540
> *SEP 4TH KANSAS CITY,MO
> 
> SEP 25TH NOR CAL LOCATION TBA
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 16 2010, 04:10 PM~19345540
> *AUG 14TH DALLAS TX </span>
> 
> SEP 4TH KANSAS
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*MAY 15TH AZ PHX

JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA

JULY 1OTH DENVER COLO

AUG 14TH DALLAS TX 

SEP 4TH KANSAS CITY,MO

SEP 25TH NOR CAL LOCATION TBA

LOOKING FOR EAST COAST LOCATION TBA 

OCT 9TH LAS VEGAS NV


MORE SHOWS 2 BE ANNOUNCED!!!!*


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 16 2010, 04:55 PM~19345907
> *MAY 15TH AZ PHX
> 
> JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA
> ...


florida state fairgrounds tampa fl
orlando convention center orlando fl
dade county fairgrounds miami fl
atlanta motor speedway atlanta ga


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Right on, I cant be mad @ these tour stops.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## lowrider413 (Aug 13, 2009)

Would be nice to have a car show in San Antonio Tx like years before. Those shows were the bomb.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hope the tour comes back to Houston!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 13 2010, 08:58 PM~19320315
> *HOW ABOUT COW PALACE SHOW IN FRISCO
> *


those were good shows... the good old days


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 16 2010, 06:10 PM~19345540
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>AUG 14TH DALLAS TX </span>
> SEP 4TH KANSAS CITY,MO
> 
> ...


lrm d town awwwready


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 16 2010, 04:10 PM~19345540
> *MAY 15TH AZ PHX
> 
> JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA
> ...


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Would be great to see LRM back to NC.  its been along time. NC is a perfect central east coast location. maybe bring it back to Charlotte to the Metrolina Expo Center or Raleigh at RBC Center. Just a thought.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 16 2010, 02:26 PM~19344206
> *ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS A DALLAS TX LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW!
> BECAUSE LOWRIDING IS ALIVE AND WELL HERE! :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WISH WILL BE GRANTED......(heared it thru the grapevine)


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ACTUALLY HEARED IT FROM THE SOURCE ITSELF...SO YEAH, FOR SURE!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Anything planned for the Northwest?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

I wonder if dallas show is lrm or just a sanction show


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

NC

Greensboro, Charlotte, or Raleigh


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 17 2010, 01:16 AM~19349713
> *I wonder if dallas show is lrm or just a sanction show
> *


YES.....by *TORRES EMPIRE*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
to <a href='http://www.torresempire.com' target='_blank'>*PEOPLE'S CHOICE WHERE YOU AT?????* :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

WHAT'S UP WITH THE EAST COAST? :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Dec 17 2010, 09:04 AM~19350491
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THE EAST COAST? :dunno:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: *WHAT HE SAID...........*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 16 2010, 04:10 PM~19345540
> *MAY 15TH AZ PHX
> 
> JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA
> ...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 17 2010, 07:35 AM~19350410
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> to <a href='http://www.torresempire.com' target='_blank'>PEOPLE'S CHOICE WHERE YOU AT????? :biggrin:
> *


sleep


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 16 2010, 05:10 PM~19345540
> *MAY 15TH AZ PHX
> 
> JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA
> ...



What, no CHICAGO IL??


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 16 2010, 05:10 PM~19345540
> *MAY 15TH AZ PHX
> 
> JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA
> ...



Here are some locations that LRM can have it at.

DONALD E. STEVEN CONVENTION
ROSEMONT, IL.

HAWTHORNE RACE COURSE
CICERO, IL.

SOLDIER FIELD
CHICAGO, IL.

McCORMICK PLACE
CHICAGO, IL.


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Dec 17 2010, 02:59 AM~19349630
> *Would be great to see LRM back to NC.   its been along time. NC is a perfect central east coast location. maybe bring it back to Charlotte to the Metrolina Expo Center or Raleigh at RBC Center. Just a thought.
> *


Whats up Bigg E it would be nice to see it return to NC ....last year Tampa was the closest it got to us bout a 9 hour drive but it was fun .... :biggrin:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Dec 16 2010, 07:41 PM~19347275
> *lrm d town awwwready
> *


sounds good


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Dec 17 2010, 07:55 AM~19350614
> *sleep
> *


GET UP !!! I'm the one that just got back from L.A. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 17 2010, 12:52 PM~19351630
> *GET UP !!! I'm the one that just got back from  L.A. :biggrin:
> *



*SO WHATS THE GOOD WORD REINA............

ANY EAST COAST*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 17 2010, 10:56 AM~19351653
> *SO WHATS THE GOOD WORD REINA............
> 
> ANY EAST COAST
> *



Looking For Facilities Would Love To Work With the Clubs From The East Coast Area To Gain Input.

Please contact me if you have any ideas.

Marcella :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 17 2010, 01:07 PM~19351736
> *Looking For Facilities Would Love To Work With the Clubs From The East Coast Area To Gain Input.
> 
> Please contact me if you have any ideas.
> ...


*

WELL AS FAR AS EAST GOES FOR ME TAMPA FAIRGROUNDS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN GOOD CAUSE A FEW PEOPLE COME FROM OUT OF STATE. BUT IM SURE THE ATL GUYS AND NORTH CAROLINA WOULD WANT IT THERE AS WELL........*


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 17 2010, 11:52 AM~19351630
> *GET UP !!! I'm the one that just got back from  L.A. :biggrin:
> *


Nooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>MAY 15TH AZ PHX
> 
> JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA
> 
> ...


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 17 2010, 12:07 PM~19351736
> *Looking For Facilities Would Love To Work With the Clubs From The East Coast Area To Gain Input.
> 
> Please contact me if you have any ideas.
> ...



If there will only be one stop on the East Coast, it needs to be more central than Florida. There are alot of LOWRIDERS on the East Coast ranging from NY to Florida. Florida is such a long drive from the North East as well as if the show was in New Jersey, it is too long of a ride from Florida. A central location would be good. It would be great if it could me in Washington DC, the Nations Capital, but may not be realistic. North Carolina is a great central location where Northeast Riders and South East Riders could attend, just not in May, as there is already a Cinco De Mayo Show in Greensboro.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Dec 17 2010, 01:37 PM~19351983
> *If there will only be one stop on the East Coast, it needs to be more central than Florida.  There are alot of LOWRIDERS on the East Coast ranging from NY to Florida.  Florida is such a long drive from the North East as well as if the show was in New Jersey, it is too long of a ride from Florida.  A central location would be good.  It would be great if it could me in Washington DC, the Nations Capital, but may not be realistic.  North Carolina is a great central location where Northeast Riders and South East Riders could attend, just not in May, as there is already a Cinco De Mayo Show in Greensboro.
> *



I PERSONALLY AGREE I LIKE TAMPA BUT WOULD NOT MIND IN NORTH CAROLINA DUE TO ITS RIGHT AROUND THE MIDDLE OF THE EAST COAST.... IT CAN BE THE WEEKEND AFTER EL CINCO.... :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

EAST COAST HAS LOTS OF PLACES LIKE oTHERS SAID THE TAMPA FAIRGROUNDS HAS ALWAYS BEEN A GREAT PLACE FOR THE SHOW BEEN GOING THERE FOR EVER 
NC CONVENTION CENTER WERE IS WAS HELD BACK IN THE DAY WAS GREAT BECUASE THERE WAS LOTS OF SPACE AND INDOORS. .. oNE tHING ONE THING THAT HAS TO GO INTO MIND ON PICKING A DATE IS DAT NOT TO LATE IN THE SEASON BECUASE , OUR WEATHER AINT THE WEST ITS NOT 90 IN SEPTEMBER. MORE LIKE 60 SOME PLACES 50.. BUT IF U NEED ANY HELP WITH ANY THING IM HERE FOR YOU, MY NAME IS ABE lOPEZ I OWN A cUTLASS CALLED PURE ELEGANCE.


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 17 2010, 10:44 AM~19352052
> *
> I PERSONALLY AGREE I LIKE TAMPA BUT WOULD NOT MIND IN NORTH CAROLINA DUE TO ITS RIGHT AROUND THE MIDDLE OF THE EAST COAST.... IT CAN BE THE WEEKEND AFTER EL CINCO.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Dec 17 2010, 09:28 AM~19351053
> *What, no CHICAGO IL??
> *


X2........................ WHAT'S UP WITH THAT??????? :wow: :uh:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

1 THING I WANT TO ADD ON THE EAST COAST PART ALL THE EAST COAST LOWRIDERS THAT IS ON HERE NEED TO MAKE THE TRIP TO THE SHOW, BECUASE LOWRIDER NEED TO HAVE A REASON TO COME OVER HERE TAMPA THAT LAST YEAR THEY DID IT WASNNT THE GREATEST AMOUNT OF CARS ,, AND THERE LOTS OF PEOPLE THAT BASHED LOWRIDER THAT THEY DONT SHOW NO LOVE TO THE EAST COAST AND I WAS ONE OF THEM AT 1 POINT BUT ,, WHEN THEY DID COME WE WOULDNT COME TO SUPPORT, I KNOW THE DRIVES ARE LONG SOME TIME BUT U NEED TO SUPPORT ITS ONLY ONE DAY AND IF THEY SEE THEY CARS COMING IN THERE WILL BE MORE THEN 1 SHOW ON THIS LIST,, i dROVE TO TAMPA EVERY YEARS AND ITS A 23 HOURS DRIVE FROM ME , IF U LOVE WAT YOUR DOING U WOULD MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Dec 17 2010, 02:05 PM~19352241
> *1 THING I WANT TO ADD ON THE EAST COAST PART ALL THE EAST COAST LOWRIDERS THAT IS ON HERE NEED TO MAKE THE TRIP TO THE SHOW, BECUASE LOWRIDER NEED TO HAVE A REASON TO COME OVER HERE TAMPA THAT LAST YEAR THEY DID IT WASNNT THE GREATEST AMOUNT OF CARS ,, AND THERE LOTS OF PEOPLE THAT BASHED LOWRIDER THAT THEY DONT SHOW NO LOVE TO THE EAST COAST AND I WAS ONE OF THEM AT 1 POINT BUT ,, WHEN THEY DID COME WE WOULDNT COME TO SUPPORT, I KNOW THE DRIVES ARE LONG SOME TIME BUT U NEED TO SUPPORT ITS ONLY ONE DAY AND IF THEY SEE THEY CARS COMING IN THERE WILL BE MORE THEN 1 SHOW ON THIS LIST,, i dROVE TO TAMPA EVERY YEARS AND ITS A 23 HOURS DRIVE FROM ME , IF U LOVE WAT YOUR DOING U WOULD MAKE IT HAPPEN.
> *



*AMEN BROTHER...........*


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams+Dec 17 2010, 11:05 AM~19352241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

bring the alcohol back! would make everyone happy!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

AWREADY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Dec 17 2010, 10:58 AM~19352178
> *EAST COAST HAS LOTS OF PLACES LIKE oTHERS SAID THE TAMPA FAIRGROUNDS HAS ALWAYS BEEN A GREAT PLACE FOR THE SHOW BEEN GOING THERE FOR EVER
> NC CONVENTION CENTER WERE IS WAS HELD BACK IN THE DAY WAS GREAT BECUASE THERE WAS LOTS OF SPACE AND INDOORS. .. oNE tHING ONE THING THAT HAS TO GO INTO MIND ON PICKING A DATE IS DAT NOT TO LATE IN THE SEASON BECUASE , OUR WEATHER AINT THE WEST  ITS NOT 90 IN SEPTEMBER. MORE LIKE 60 SOME PLACES 50.. BUT IF U NEED ANY HELP WITH ANY THING IM HERE FOR YOU,  MY NAME IS ABE lOPEZ I OWN A cUTLASS CALLED PURE ELEGANCE.
> *


Just dont have it on the same weekend as the NASCAR Race! Thats one of the reasons there was hard to find rooms for the show! But yeah NC is in the Middle of the East Coast and used to have great shows! Clubs and People came from far and from all over! Just had to many events going on on the same weekend and it discouraged alot of people!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> > *<span style=\'color:blue\'>MAY 15TH AZ PHX
> >
> > JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA
> >
> ...


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 17 2010, 04:04 PM~19353607
> *Just dont have it on the same weekend as the NASCAR Race! Thats one of the reasons there was hard to find rooms for the show! But yeah NC is in the Middle of the East Coast and used to have great shows! Clubs and People came from far and from all over! Just had to many events going on on the same weekend and it discouraged alot of people!
> *


 true


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 17 2010, 06:15 AM~19349705
> *Anything planned for the Northwest?
> *


TTT


----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 17 2010, 12:15 AM~19349705
> *Anything planned for the Northwest?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> > *<span style='font-family:Optima'>MAY 15TH AZ PHX
> >
> > JUNE SO CAL LOCATION TBA
> >
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 18 2010, 04:35 AM~19359234
> *is it gona be at San Bernardino this year ?
> *


 We are currently looking into two facilities L.A Convention Center All Indoor or Anaheim Convention Center indoor/outdoor Will post as soon as we lock in facility.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 18 2010, 07:19 AM~19359370
> *We are currently looking into two facilities L.A Convention Center All Indoor or Anaheim Convention Center indoor/outdoor Will post as soon as we lock in facility.
> 
> 
> *


That sounds good ,both are good locations.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Dec 17 2010, 01:05 PM~19352241
> *1 THING I WANT TO ADD ON THE EAST COAST PART ALL THE EAST COAST LOWRIDERS THAT IS ON HERE NEED TO MAKE THE TRIP TO THE SHOW, BECUASE LOWRIDER NEED TO HAVE A REASON TO COME OVER HERE TAMPA THAT LAST YEAR THEY DID IT WASNNT THE GREATEST AMOUNT OF CARS ,, AND THERE LOTS OF PEOPLE THAT BASHED LOWRIDER THAT THEY DONT SHOW NO LOVE TO THE EAST COAST AND I WAS ONE OF THEM AT 1 POINT BUT ,, WHEN THEY DID COME WE WOULDNT COME TO SUPPORT, I KNOW THE DRIVES ARE LONG SOME TIME BUT U NEED TO SUPPORT ITS ONLY ONE DAY AND IF THEY SEE THEY CARS COMING IN THERE WILL BE MORE THEN 1 SHOW ON THIS LIST,, i dROVE TO TAMPA EVERY YEARS AND ITS A 23 HOURS DRIVE FROM ME , IF U LOVE WAT YOUR DOING U WOULD MAKE IT HAPPEN.
> *


X904


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Dec 16 2010, 05:47 PM~19345328
> *THATS A DONE DEAL  :biggrin:
> *



that was all the way up to 2 weeks before last years...then it was cancelled and then not cancelled......


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Dec 17 2010, 10:41 AM~19351129
> *Here are some locations that LRM can have it at.
> 
> DONALD E. STEVEN CONVENTION
> ...




I don't think you can have a hop in there? The last show I went to there didn't have one and that's my favorite part of it all


----------



## ryan7974 (Aug 2, 2010)

THE INDIANA CONVENTION CENTER
http://www.icclos.com/


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 18 2010, 06:19 AM~19359370
> *We are currently looking into two facilities L.A Convention Center All Indoor or Anaheim Convention Center indoor/outdoor Will post as soon as we lock in facility.
> 
> 
> *


parking in LA is always hard , i like Anaheim Convention better , my two cents


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

PLEASE FIND A WAY TO SET UP CARS SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO WAIT IN LINE 4 HOURS. THIS IS THE MOST NEGLECTED THING I'VE SEEN AT THE SHOWS. OTHER THAN THAT ITS GOOD TO SEE THE TOUR IS STILL GOING TO HAPPEN IN 2011.


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

ORALE CARNALES HERE IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR DATES FOR NOW MORE SHOWS TO BE ADDED WHAT SUCKS THEY MOVED THE PHOENIX SUPER SHOW TO MAY INSTEAD OF MARCH, 

LRM 2011 Tour Dates: 
6/2011 LOS ANGELES CA (LA CONVENTION CENTER)* 

7/10/11 Denver, CO*
8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
*9/4/11 Kansas City, MO *
9/25/11 Woodland, CA *
10/9/11 Las Vegas, NV
More changes may be made as we may be adding more stops.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 07:56 PM~19363946
> *ORALE CARNALES HERE IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR DATES FOR NOW MORE SHOWS TO BE ADDED WHAT SUCKS THEY MOVED THE PHOENIX SUPER SHOW TO MAY INSTEAD OF MARCH,
> 
> LRM 2011 Tour Dates:
> ...


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Dec 18 2010, 09:44 AM~19360058
> *that was all the way up to 2 weeks before last years...then it was cancelled and then not cancelled......
> *


THAT WAS A ODB SHOW....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Dec 19 2010, 11:14 AM~19366952
> *THAT WAS A ODB SHOW....
> *


We will be there bro..thanks.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 07:56 PM~19363946
> *ORALE CARNALES HERE IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR DATES FOR NOW MORE SHOWS TO BE ADDED WHAT SUCKS THEY MOVED THE PHOENIX SUPER SHOW TO MAY INSTEAD OF MARCH,
> 
> LRM 2011 Tour Dates:
> ...


east coast needs two shows

virginia/north carolina area
and another in florida


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 19 2010, 11:10 AM~19366940
> *
> 
> We are currently looking into two facilities L.A Convention Center All Indoor or Anaheim Convention Center indoor/outdoor Will post as soon as we lock in facility.
> *



The dates sounds good, but what about another mid-west show and the east cost??!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 19 2010, 01:17 PM~19367285
> *east coast needs two shows
> 
> virginia/north carolina area
> ...


X2


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

maybe one in the tri-state area.- ny, nj, pa area!!!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 19 2010, 03:13 PM~19367908
> *maybe one in the tri-state area.- ny, nj, pa area!!!
> *


we not that lucky homie :biggrin: lets just tri to get one on the east :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Dec 19 2010, 05:16 PM~19368631
> *we not that lucky homie :biggrin:  lets just tri to get one on the east :biggrin:
> *


as long as it's a sanctioned event and it's not cross country, so we can qualify for Vegas- I'm game.

You guys know what I have coming out in 2011 and I need to secure a certified win spot to get it to Vegas and go for the big win.

:0


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 19 2010, 06:38 PM~19369199
> *as long as it's a sanctioned event and it's not cross country, so we can qualify for Vegas- I'm game.
> 
> You guys know what I have coming out in 2011 and I need to secure a certified win spot to get it to Vegas and go for the big win.
> ...


yes urrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Dec 18 2010, 07:56 PM~19363946
> *ORALE CARNALES HERE IS THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR DATES FOR NOW MORE SHOWS TO BE ADDED WHAT SUCKS THEY MOVED THE PHOENIX SUPER SHOW TO MAY INSTEAD OF MARCH,
> 
> LRM 2011 Tour Dates:
> ...


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

yes please work on a better way to handel the roll in and setup, always the most un orginzed part, 4 all the money we spend think they could hire more people to help.


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 19 2010, 01:17 PM~19367285
> *east coast needs two shows
> 
> virginia/north carolina area
> ...


x3!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

We need a Tampa show :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Dec 20 2010, 09:40 AM~19374513
> *TTT
> *


Which artist do you guys want to perform in Southern CA Show ?
Give me some Ideas.

Marcella
:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 20 2010, 04:05 PM~19377909
> *Which artist do you guys want to perform in Southern CA Show ?
> Give me some Ideas.
> 
> ...


ice cube , snoop dogg or the game


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 20 2010, 05:10 PM~19377964
> *ice cube , snoop dogg or the game
> *


 Currently going after the first two

Marcella


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 20 2010, 05:10 PM~19377964
> *ice cube , snoop dogg or the game
> *



Ice Cube never disappoints! He is one dope ass performer.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

How about you show the East Coast some love(no ****) and have a show out here..... You guys took Englishtown away from us...
Bring it back or something a in MD,VA ???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 20 2010, 05:14 PM~19377996
> *Currently going after the first two
> 
> Marcella
> *


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Dec 17 2010, 09:56 AM~19351653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any word on the east coast!!!???

the closest shit cant be texas for the northeast , east and south east!!!</span>


<span style=\'color:red\'>tampa florida and
north carolina /virgina area show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 20 2010, 07:52 PM~19379227
> *any word on the east coast!!!???
> 
> the closest shit cant be texas for the northeast , east and south east!!!</span>
> ...


Looking into several facilities with the information u have given me I will let u know as soon as we can confirm everything. Thank you again without all of you this could not be possible.

Marcella


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Any chance on a Portland show? Hell anywhere in the NW would be good.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 20 2010, 10:59 PM~19379962
> *Looking into several facilities with the information u have given me I will let u know as soon as we can confirm everything. Thank you again without all of you this could not be possible.
> 
> Marcella
> *


:0 :0 :0 there's hope :biggrin:

Thats what I'm asking Santa for this year

A sanctioned LRM show for the East Coast, hopefully northeast region


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 21 2010, 12:50 AM~19380582
> *:0  :0  :0 there's hope :biggrin:
> 
> Thats what I'm asking Santa for this year
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Dec 21 2010, 03:19 AM~19380210
> *Any chance on a Portland show? Hell anywhere in the NW would be good.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 20 2010, 11:59 PM~19379962
> *Looking into several facilities with the information u have given me I will let u know as soon as we can confirm everything. Thank you again without all of you this could not be possible.
> 
> Marcella
> *



*PERSONALLY WE THANK YOU FOR TAKING THE TIME AND OPENING AN ACCOUNT ON LAY IT LOW TO KEEP US INFORMED....</span>*



*<span style=\'colorurple\'>GRACIAS REINA........* :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

What about a show in Bakersfield Ca uffin: its in the center of california


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

not since it was voted dirtiest city in america! :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Dec 21 2010, 08:33 AM~19383644
> *not since it was voted dirtiest city in america! :dunno:
> *




:wow: :wow:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 21 2010, 07:44 AM~19383431
> *PERSONALLY WE THANK YOU FOR TAKING THE TIME AND OPENING AN ACCOUNT ON LAY IT LOW TO KEEP US INFORMED....</span>
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>GRACIAS REINA........  :biggrin:
> *


We need to unite and work together I see it as one big family. Your opinions matter and your voices need to be heard. This is why i put self out here to hear and make sure you are taken care of. It's been along time coming I'm just trying to give you the respect you guys deserve. Your dedication and commitment year after year to Lowrider Lifestyle. The reason I got involved is that I wanted preserve Traditional Lowriding and continue the lifestyle to the next generation as we cruise into the future.

Big Love To My Lowrider Familia

Marcella


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

are the shows gunna b more orginized this year, & fair to all? not only big clubs like usual?


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 21 2010, 08:55 AM~19383772
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



Yea, thats true air quality is bad, its bad almost everywere in cali, jus thought id throw bakers in there, since the last couple of shows bakersfield had, had really good turn outs from clubs from southern cali and northern cali


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

all good have been 2 sum good shows in bakersfield!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Dec 21 2010, 09:20 AM~19383925
> *are the shows gunna b more orginized this year, & fair to all? not only big clubs like usual?
> *


 I don't take criticism in a negative way because it helps me to try to analyze and find ways in trying to improve each show. I will strive to try to make everyone be treated with fairness. 

Marcella


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 20 2010, 11:05 PM~19382152
> *:yes:
> *


X100000000000000000 :wow:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

NW? If there is no chance it is going to happen let us know so we can plan on all our local shows.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

we've got to have a show on east coast, it's going to cost me like 5k to carry my car to vegas with that kind of expense i cant afford to drive a 1000 miles out to dallas just to get qualified...so east coast !!!!!!!


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

im with that, Can we get a show out here in the East Coast..


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

im with that, Can we get a show out here in the East Coast..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Dec 21 2010, 07:57 AM~19383473
> *What about a show in Bakersfield Ca  uffin: its in the center of california
> *


Bakersfield or Fresno would be great Central Cal locations. Both have plenty of indoor & outdoor room!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TO 
THE 
TOP

PARA
ARRIBA........
:biggrin: 

:biggrin: 

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

ANYTHING ON A EAST COAST SHOW YET? :dunno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Dec 22 2010, 06:23 PM~19397327
> *ANYTHING ON A EAST COAST SHOW YET? :dunno:
> *


Not Yet But I am working on it as soon as I have any information I will Post.

Marcella


----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

What about Albuquerque N.M


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 22 2010, 08:43 PM~19397516
> *Not Yet But I am working on it as soon as I have any information I will Post.
> 
> Marcella
> *


thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## MrFleetline (Nov 27, 2007)

Prima, 

Just wanted to say that I am looking forward to the 2011 shows.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Dec 21 2010, 11:11 AM~19384785
> *im with that, Can we get a show out here in the East Coast..
> *


  X2


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

MILWAUKEE............ :nicoderm:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Dec 23 2010, 05:12 AM~19401322
> *MILWAUKEE............ :nicoderm:
> *


If not CHICAGO, MILWAUKEE will do for me also..


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

East Coast Show 
I'm working with a person from Car Club: STYLISTICS FLORIDA
he contacted and offering to help me so that we can bring a show to the East Coast 
I just want to personally thank him for stepping up and calling me.

But there has been many other people who have also stepped up to get involved Individuals C.C., Good Times C.C. Impressive C.C. Milton 6599 Chicago, Puro Orgullo C.C. If I have forgotten anyone please forgive me Thank you so much for all your help and will continue to call on you so answer you phone. I have contacted several facilities and waiting for some one to call me back on dates but I am on top of it. I will post any updates as soon as I have them. WORKING TOGETHER WE CAN MAKE THINGS HAPPEN.

MARCELLA :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Anything planned for Portland or Seattle?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Dec 23 2010, 10:19 AM~19402751
> *Anything planned for Portland or Seattle?
> *


I was contacted by someone out of Seattle and was working on trying to put this together with him but not sure if this going to happen  

Marcella


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. DIZZY_@Dec 22 2010, 06:52 PM~19397592
> *What about Albuquerque N.M
> *


x2


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Dec 17 2010, 08:55 AM~19350614
> *sleep
> *


Is the Dallas stop gonna be another ODB run event or is it gonna be ran by LRM? Also has a location been discussed for this stop?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> Is the Dallas stop gonna be another ODB run event or is it gonna be ran by LRM? Also has a location been discussed for this stop?
> [/quote
> ODB :buttkick: Not associated with ODB
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Dec 22 2010, 07:14 PM~19397806
> *thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


No word yet probably due to HOLIDAYS but will be contacting all facilities again on Monday.

I WISH A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA !!!
MARCELLA :angel: :angel:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 24 2010, 08:02 AM~19410100
> *No word yet probably due to HOLIDAYS but will be contacting all facilities again on Monday.
> 
> I WISH A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA !!!
> ...


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> > Is the Dallas stop gonna be another ODB run event or is it gonna be ran by LRM? Also has a location been discussed for this stop?
> > [/quote
> > ODB :buttkick: Not associated with ODB
> >
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Dec 24 2010, 09:52 PM~19415372
> *Has a location been discussed or finalized?
> *


Dallas Convention Center


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 24 2010, 08:02 AM~19410100
> *No word yet probably due to HOLIDAYS but will be contacting all facilities again on Monday.
> 
> I WISH A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA !!!
> ...


tampa !!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 24 2010, 10:02 AM~19410100
> *No word yet probably due to HOLIDAYS but will be contacting all facilities again on Monday.
> 
> I WISH A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA !!!
> ...


OH ORALE. THANKS BACK TO YA


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Anything for Central Cal.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Obviously rep'n the east with hopes of something coming our way. The EAST atleast deserves that ... :yes: 

These could be two venue's to look into with indoor capabilities.

http://www.pittsburghcc.com/cc/index.aspx

http://www.monroevilleconventioncenter.com/us/

If I can lend you a hand or any assistance. 
I'm willing to do whatever I can for yah ( no **** )


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 25 2010, 12:20 PM~19417337
> *tampa  !!
> *


:thumbsdown: should have it near orlando, a central location.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 23 2010, 01:15 PM~19402725
> *East Coast Show
> I'm working with a person from Car Club: STYLISTICS FLORIDA
> he contacted and offering to help me so that we can bring a show to the East Coast
> ...


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Sill Waiting on Confirmations . Doesn't any body work during the HOLIDAYS !! 
Will keep you updated when everything is complete.
May have a few more announcemnets to make that I am also working on. 

Marcella


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 28 2010, 09:54 PM~19443835
> *Sill Waiting on Confirmations . Doesn't any body work during the HOLIDAYS !!
> Will keep you updated when everything is complete.
> May have a few more announcemnets to make that I am also working on.
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 28 2010, 10:54 PM~19443835
> *Sill Waiting on Confirmations . Doesn't any body work during the HOLIDAYS !!
> Will keep you updated when everything is complete.
> May have a few more announcemnets to make that I am also working on.
> ...



thanks and have a HAPPY NEW YEAR REINA..... :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

whats up with a indianapolis or chicago show


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 28 2010, 09:54 PM~19443835
> *Sill Waiting on Confirmations . Doesn't any body work during the HOLIDAYS !!
> Will keep you updated when everything is complete.
> May have a few more announcemnets to make that I am also working on.
> ...


SO NOTHING ON THE EASCOAST UNTIL AFTER THE NEW YEAR? :dunno:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Dec 30 2010, 07:02 PM~19461608
> *SO NOTHING ON THE EASCOAST UNTIL AFTER THE NEW YEAR? :dunno:
> *


there is a buzz about one florida show to be anounced soon


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 30 2010, 10:13 PM~19461697
> *there is a buzz about one  florida show to be anounced soon
> *




Dont lie to us....... :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:wow: :wow: I know a secret!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox+Dec 30 2010, 09:13 PM~19461697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: SHARE IT WITH US HOMIE.  :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Dec 30 2010, 09:25 PM~19463280
> *:0 FOR REAL? DO U KNOW WHERE?
> :0  :0
> :cheesy: SHARE IT WITH US HOMIE.  :biggrin:
> *


waiting until the location & date is finalized


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 31 2010, 01:31 AM~19464546
> *waiting until the location & date is finalized
> *


  


how bout any locations for the North East, any luck yet?


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

We need the L.A. Show back they need to bring it back this way


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 31 2010, 01:31 AM~19464546
> *waiting until the location & date is finalized
> *


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 23 2010, 10:25 AM~19402791
> *I was contacted by someone out of Seattle and was working on trying to put this together with him but not sure if this going to happen
> 
> Marcella
> *


what do we have to do to make it happen?


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

is the Anaheim convention center show finalized??


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 23 2010, 10:25 AM~19402791
> *I was contacted by someone out of Seattle and was working on trying to put this together with him but not sure if this going to happen
> 
> Marcella
> *


to bad cause i been to many cities and the NORTHwest seattle is a nice asssssssss city with some sick assssssss lowlow's but aaaaaaaaaaaa with or with out lrm we still b doing our thing me personally i wouldn't take my car to a lrm show 2011 it's about the streets a show on wheels at all times not surting days of the month...


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jan 1 2011, 01:07 PM~19474799
> *to bad cause i been to many cities and the NORTHwest  seattle is a nice asssssssss city with some sick assssssss lowlow's but aaaaaaaaaaaa with or with out lrm we still b doing our thing me personally i wouldn't take my car to a lrm show  2011 it's about the streets a show on wheels at all times not surting days of the month...
> *


well i think that we should support as many shows as we can out here to keep it alive . If it happen majestics will be there for sure.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 2 2011, 11:58 AM~19481554
> *well i think that we should support as many shows as we can out here to keep it alive . If it happen majestics will be there for sure.
> *


cooo


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ATL will be closer for many states to come 
Just my 2cents


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn everybody wants a show in their own backyards :roflmao:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 2 2011, 08:55 PM~19485488
> *damn everybody wants a show in their own backyards :roflmao:
> *


I don't mind if it's in my front yard!! lol...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

????????


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 6 2011, 12:44 PM~19521726
> *????????
> *


Doing everything possible right now to put something together.
Working overtime  

Flying out to LA to finalize Southern CA Show Meeting Monday with Facility  

Marcella


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 6 2011, 02:01 PM~19522267
> *Doing everything possible right now to put something together.
> Working overtime
> 
> ...


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 6 2011, 02:01 PM~19522267
> *Doing everything possible right now to put something together.
> Working overtime
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT....WELL WE DEFINITELY APPRECIATE EVERYTHING YOU ARE WORKING ON.


----------



## scooner (Jan 22, 2002)

:|


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 6 2011, 02:01 PM~19522267
> *Doing everything possible right now to put something together.
> Working overtime
> 
> ...


what about east coast / florida?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milton6599_@Nov 23 2010, 09:25 AM~19141825
> *I'm with you bro.
> 
> Let's make sure that CHICAGO IS NOT!! LEFT OUT!!!
> *


x4


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooner_@Jan 6 2011, 05:17 PM~19523930
> *:|
> 
> 
> ...



*Flying out to LA to finalize Southern CA Show Meeting Monday with Facility 

Marcella*


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 6 2011, 02:01 PM~19522267
> *Doing everything possible right now to put something together.
> Working overtime
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR KEEPING EVERYONE CONNECTED TO THE LOWRIDER TOUR. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 6 2011, 07:55 PM~19525549
> *Flying out to LA to finalize Southern CA Show Meeting Monday with Facility
> 
> Marcella
> *


CANT WAIT LOWRIDER IN SHOW L.A. NEW AND IMPROVED DOWNTOWN ITS ON :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 6 2011, 05:01 PM~19522267
> *Doing everything possible right now to put something together.
> Working overtime
> 
> ...



*WE UNDERSTAND REINA KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.....*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

WHAT'S UP WITH THE FLORIDA DATE AND LOCATION


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 6 2011, 08:55 PM~19525549
> *Flying out to LA to finalize Southern CA Show Meeting Monday with Facility
> 
> Marcella
> *


is the san bernardino one still on????....and whatever happend to the show at the glen helen regional park?.. :dunno:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 7 2011, 09:10 AM~19529773
> *is the san bernardino one still on????....and whatever happend to the show  at the glen helen regional park?.. :dunno:
> *



*THERE IS A SOUTHERN, CA SHOW  *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 7 2011, 08:29 AM~19529529
> *Thank you so much for your support I can't tell you right now the issues I'm dealing with. If you look all the new topics coming out after the fact. I am doing this for my Lowrider Familia. Obviously some one does'nt like me letting your voices be heard and represented and personally attacking me and trying to sabotage everything we worked so hard to do.   and push me out. Now all of sudden asking for somebody's opinion*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Flying Out LA Sunday For Early Meeting Monday to Finalize Facility for Southern CA Show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 25 2010, 11:46 PM~19421523
> *Anything for Central Cal.
> *


?? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 7 2011, 09:40 AM~19529956
> *Flying Out LA Sunday For Early Meeting Monday to Finalize Facility for Southern CA Show
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 7 2011, 02:22 PM~19532314
> *
> *


*Flying Out LA Sunday For Early Meeting Monday to Finalize Facility for Southern CA Show * :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 7 2011, 04:33 PM~19533528
> *Flying Out LA Sunday For Early Meeting Monday to Finalize Facility for Southern CA Show  :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE ALL GOES SMOOTH CANT WAIT FOR IT 2 BE FINALIZED L.A. LOWRIDER SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

When SAN ANTONIO TEXAS getting another Shot at The LRM TOUR! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*North Carolina*


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2011, 02:28 AM~19545539
> *North Carolina
> *


would be nice in charlotte again,or atlanta hell anywhere from miami to louisville,just bring it to us..


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 7 2011, 10:30 AM~19529899
> *THERE IS A SOUTHERN, CA SHOW
> *



:cheesy: ...hopefully san bernardino


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

how about the florida it dont matter if is miami or tampa the lowrider comunity is putting so much work out here to get lowriders back to miami like before but with no lowrider show any more in the state the motivation goes down many people has jumped on big rims cuz of the case that theres no miami or tampa show at least once every two years or something u know but we are really asking u guys to consider bringin back one of these two shows ......i know thats most lowriding its in the west coast but we really tryin to put in work here in the east and the south


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> > :|
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 9 2011, 11:04 AM~19547194
> *:cheesy: ...hopefully san bernardino
> *


x2


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jan 9 2011, 01:11 PM~19547242
> *how about the florida it dont matter if is miami or tampa the lowrider comunity is putting so much work out here to get lowriders back to miami like before but with no lowrider show any more in the state the motivation goes down many people has jumped on big rims cuz of the case that theres no miami or tampa show at least once every two years or something u know but we are really asking u guys to consider bringin back one of these two shows ......i know thats most lowriding its in the west coast but we really tryin to put in work here in the east and the south
> *


X2 BRING AT LEAST ONE BACK.


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Jan 10 2011, 07:57 PM~19559206
> *X2 BRING AT LEAST ONE BACK.
> *


x941 :biggrin:


----------



## NACHOMAN (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 6 2011, 08:55 PM~19525549
> *Flying out to LA to finalize Southern CA Show Meeting Monday with Facility
> 
> Marcella
> *



HOPE YOU CAN BRING IT BACK TO L.A.. ESPECIALY THE SUPERSHOW LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS! :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NACHOMAN_@Jan 10 2011, 06:43 PM~19559678
> *HOPE YOU CAN BRING IT BACK TO L.A.. ESPECIALY THE SUPERSHOW LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS!  :h5:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


JULY 31 LA CONVENTION CENTER ALL INDOOR SATURDAY MOVE IN. :biggrin:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 9 2011, 02:28 AM~19545539
> *North Carolina
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 10 2011, 08:56 PM~19559831
> *JULY 31 LA CONVENTION CENTER ALL INDOOR SATURDAY MOVE IN.  :biggrin:
> *


SO IS THERE ANYTHING ON THE EAST COAST YET?? :dunno: :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 2 2011, 08:45 PM~19485358
> *ATL will be closer for many states to come
> Just my 2cents
> *



X1994 

Hey Marcela if living it up cc can help in any way to bring lrm to atl let's us know!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Jan 10 2011, 09:43 PM~19560303
> *SO IS THERE ANYTHING ON THE EAST COAST YET?? :dunno: :dunno: :happysad:
> *


how bout anything on the east side of this country yet


:biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

Florida!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 11 2011, 08:52 AM~19564472
> *Florida!!!!!!!!???????
> *


X904 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*North Carolina*


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Washington DC???????* :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider413 (Aug 13, 2009)

Any chances bringing a show back to San Antonio Tx. The show i went to were bad ass there at the alamo dome.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jan 11 2011, 01:34 PM~19565829
> *Washington DC??????? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




yea 1000 lowriders posted up on the WHITE HOUSE lawn.... i dont think the black guy will mind....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PUROLOWS84MC (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 11 2011, 03:24 PM~19568036
> *yea 1000 lowriders posted up on the WHITE HOUSE lawn.... i dont think the black guy will mind....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## PUROLOWS84MC (Apr 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 11 2011, 06:52 AM~19564472
> *Florida!!!!!!!!???????
> *


X 813


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

SEEMS LIKE WE'RE GETTING IGNORED NOW. :angry:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Not that I'm down for DUB magazine but, there 2011 tour schedule looks pretty damn equally distributed throughout the country!!

for every show on the West, there's a show on the East!!!!!


That would be awesome if LRM can do the same or something similar












Just my opinion, no disrespect and no pun intended


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:biggrin: Nor Cal and So Cal both in one tour! :biggrin: Lookin like back in the days! Think there should be another show in the Bay! San Jose? Frisco? Oakland? Gona be cool after these show people JUST RIDING again! Gotta Love it!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Jan 12 2011, 08:29 PM~19578688
> *SEEMS LIKE WE'RE GETTING IGNORED NOW.  :angry:
> *


PATIENCE MY DANIEL-SON...
PATIENCE...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 10 2011, 06:56 PM~19559831
> *JULY 31 LA CONVENTION CENTER ALL INDOOR SATURDAY MOVE IN.  :biggrin:
> *


I hope the spectator fees aren't to much. Any idea???


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 14 2011, 10:00 AM~19595454
> *I hope the spectator fees aren't to much. Any idea???
> *












We our going to make it affordable for everyone to attend we know how difficult it is.
We will be posting admittance cost soon.


Marcella


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Jan 12 2011, 08:29 PM~19578688
> *SEEMS LIKE WE'RE GETTING IGNORED NOW.  :angry:
> *


naw we are not cause all the discussion about the east coast subject was erased. Not sure why since nothing really negative was said after all. I am sure Marcella is doing what she can to please everybody at the end and I give her a lot of props for it  Lowriding will always be a West Coast thing with small pockets of guys doing it on the east coast...It is what it is and I can understand LRM not wanting to lose money throwing a show. Still would be cool to have one somewhere in the center of the east coast... :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA+Jan 12 2011, 11:14 PM~19580709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THATS TRUE. YEAH COULD BE NICE TO AT LEAST LET US HAVE ONE. I'LL TRAVEL IF I HAVE TO. :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 14 2011, 03:46 PM~19598103
> *naw we are not cause all the discussion about the east coast subject was erased. Not sure why since nothing really negative was said after all. I am sure Marcella is doing what she can to please everybody at the end and I give her a lot of props for it  Lowriding will always be a West Coast thing with small pockets of guys doing it on the east coast...It is what it is and I can understand LRM not wanting to lose money throwing a show. Still would be cool to have one somewhere in the center of the east coast... :biggrin:
> *


thats some bullshit!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 14 2011, 09:28 PM~19599848
> *thats some bullshit!!!
> *


x2


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

How about the hydraulic competition, who is judging and are the going to bring back the rules to make it more competitive.


----------



## 2low2cruise (Jan 5, 2009)

bring it back to texas


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> > :|
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 14 2011, 09:28 PM~19599848
> *thats some bullshit!!!
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 14 2011, 09:30 PM~19600338
> *the caliber of the cars is there, and the people have the $$..
> i personlly think lrm needs to make some changes and offer a bigger lowrider tour then what has been posted
> *


thats what i was about to say. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 15 2011, 01:28 AM~19602354
> *thats what i was about to say. :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 14 2011, 10:30 PM~19600338
> *the caliber of the cars is there, and the people have the $$..
> i personlly think lrm needs to make some changes and offer a bigger lowrider tour then what has been posted
> *


WELL SAID TIM.


----------



## KC Lowridergirl (Feb 25, 2010)

A florida show would be awesome.. even though I would not be taking a car I would still love to be a spectator...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KC Lowridergirl_@Jan 15 2011, 10:51 AM~19604133
> *A florida show would be awesome.. even though I would not be taking a car I would still love to be a spectator...
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 14 2011, 10:00 AM~19595454
> *I hope the spectator fees aren't to much. Any idea???
> *


i dunno it is like 30 or 40 a head i believe... :uh: fuck that......


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 10 2011, 07:56 PM~19559831
> *JULY 31 LA CONVENTION CENTER ALL INDOOR SATURDAY MOVE IN.  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH.....CANT WAIT .... :biggrin:


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 14 2010, 02:04 PM~19325065
> *I really hope Dallas,TX is being considered.... Houston is a great spot as well, but Dallas definitely has more space for this type of event, and I hope LRM does a better job about weeding out all the "unnecessary" cars and keep this a true lowrider event... I honestly think the minute all different types of cars were let in, it drastically changed the dynamic of the crowd and people stopped attending... For a really dynamic show in Dallas I would say the only way to go is a early May show at Fair Park Grounds consisting of both The Centennial Building and the Automobile Building along with all the surface area around both buildings for an outdoor show as well.... this would be perfect. If you prefer indoors in the hot Texas summer, I'd suggest mid September at the Dallas Convention Center (Halls A,B,C plus the stadium for the car hop)
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

dont be offeneded but ya got to realize that lrm is not owned by lrm anymore its not owned by riders as before it is owned by the same people that own motor trend and other car magazine. tell me what do people in motor trend know about lowriding. (NOTHING) im glad that JOE RAY is the editor. at least he knows lowriding. ask zenith wire wheels why dont they advertise in lrm and dayton, they say their big audience is not lowriders anymore so they not concentrating on lowriders.. ask candyman and danny d why dont they advertise their paint shops in lrm. i'll tell you why because of word of mouth. and with layitlow we get pics of the show 3 months before the show comes out in the magazine. so they need to cut back on cost. i found out the tampa fairgrounds charges $100,000 to rent out the big indoor, if your magazine aint selling like before you cant rent that. and there is not that many sponsors to help lrm. look at DUB magazine they have FORD, monster drink, xbox, pepsi, pizz hut and so on to sponsor the show. lrm doesnt have that anymore... we need to support the magazine in all it does. stop complaining of the things they dont do and support them for still be the only magazine that has been around for us for the past 30 something yrs. everyone complain about the big rims ads but its the big rims ads that keeps the magazine going. and hopefully they come back to the east....and lets support people like marcella trying to do things for us. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

SACRAMENTO????


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

*the east need something I know people are busy with alots of other stuff with the tour but we didnt even get a location yet , when theres about 6 or 7 shows posted already , I know the lowriders on the east coast , is feeling like theyare done with the lowrider company, and for me to drive 22 hours to Kansas City, or 28 hours to texas for a Sanctioned Show,,, is it worth it ,,,not saying i wont attend but see were im getting i have a truck and a trailer and willing to travel, but not everybody gonna do it for one day. when they should have sumthing here,also when people work 20 sumthing hours aways and have to take off 2 or 3 days to attend a show. ,, my two cents no disrespect*


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 15 2011, 03:16 PM~19606327
> *the east need something I know people are busy with alots of other stuff with the tour but we didnt even get a location yet , when theres about 6 or 7 shows posted already , I know the lowriders on the east coast , is feeling like theyare done with the lowrider company, and for me to drive 22 hours to Kansas City, or 28 hours to texas for a Sanctioned Show,,, is it worth it ,,,not saying i wont attend but see were im getting i have a truck and a trailer and willing to travel, but not everybody gonna do it for one day. when they should have sumthing here,also when people work 20 sumthing hours aways and have to take off 2 or 3 days to attend a show. ,, my two cents no disrespect
> *


x2
closest show is
8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
*9/4/11 Kansas City, MO *
from florida
22 plus hour trailing a car just seems crazy...

i'm willing to travel but come-on!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I WILL BE POSTING WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WHEN 
PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN. YOU WILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON LINE YOU WILL IMMEDIATELY BE GIVING A CONFIRMATION. 

I HAVE BEING RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT AND RECOMMEND THAT YOU REGISTER EARLY SO THAT YOU ARE NOT LEFT OUT. WE WILL BE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE INCLUDING SPECTATORS. WE WANTED THIS SHOW TO BE FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA ITS OUR WAY OF GIVING BACK. THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR YOU GUYS REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE YEAR AFTER YEAR . 

Marcella
:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 15 2011, 06:11 PM~19606609
> *x2
> closest show is
> 8/14/11 Dallas, TX*
> ...



yup i bet if the east coast will stop buying they magazine and subscribing they would take a better look at it cuz i bet a majority of the subscribes are east coast, or close cuz we cant get the magazine, no were here.. I have notting but respect for the west coast they paved the way and still do and deserve there shows. But i know we worth an answer cuz all i see so far is ours post getting looked at and no response.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 15 2011, 07:30 PM~19607862
> *yup i bet if the east coast will stop buying they magazine and subscribing  they would take a better look at it cuz i bet a majority of the subscribes are east coast, or close cuz we cant get the magazine, no were here.. I have notting but respect for the west coast they paved the way and still do and deserve there shows. But i know  we worth an answer cuz all i see so far is ours post getting looked at and no response.
> *


I am not ignoring you I have been completely slammed trying to complete LA Venue Requirement's and I am only one person. I will focus now on East Coast trying to put something together. I apologize but I am trying to do the best I can.

Marcella


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 15 2011, 09:37 PM~19607914
> *I am not ignoring you I have been completely slammed trying to complete LA Venue Requirement's and I am only one person. I will focus now on East Coast trying to put something together. I apologize but I am trying to do the best I can.
> 
> Marcella
> *



well thanks for your response.. I know it hard work,,, but u have the east coast on your shoulders, I believe in you, and I know it aint your fault if nutting goes trough but your are our voice,,, so we need to stress the fact that the east is worth a show I can speak on my behalf and maby some of the east, if we cant get a show why support the company... but thanks for your time and effort


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 15 2011, 12:09 PM~19605286
> *dont be offeneded but ya got to realize that lrm is not owned by lrm anymore its not owned by riders as before it is owned by the same people that own motor trend and other car magazine. tell me what do people in motor trend know about lowriding. (NOTHING) im glad that JOE RAY is the editor. at least he knows lowriding. ask zenith wire wheels why dont they advertise in lrm and dayton, they say their big audience is not lowriders anymore so they not concentrating on lowriders.. ask candyman and danny d why dont they advertise their paint shops in lrm. i'll tell you why because of word of mouth. and with layitlow we get pics of the show 3 months before the show comes out in the magazine. so they need to cut back on cost. i found out the tampa fairgrounds charges $100,000 to rent out the big indoor, if your magazine aint selling like before you cant rent that. and there is not that many sponsors to help lrm. look at DUB magazine they have FORD, monster drink, xbox, pepsi, pizz hut and so on to sponsor the show. lrm doesnt have that anymore... we need to support the magazine in all it does. stop complaining of the things they dont do and support them for still be the only magazine that has been around for us for the past 30 something yrs. everyone complain about the big rims ads but its the big rims ads that keeps the magazine going. and hopefully they come back to the east....and lets support people like marcella trying to do things for us. thanks  :biggrin:
> *


eh ive tried to remain supportive for almost 20 years, but lowrider shot themselves in the foot. 30- 40 bucks a head just to come in. thats bullshit, i dont mind paying the money to actually compete , but for a family that wants to come to the show, its expensive. ok , i know kids are free, but how many hard working families can afford 80 bucks for mom and dad to go see the cars? they will go elsewhere. i really wanted my pops to come out last year, but when he heard the admission price, he said ' take some good pics!'' i wonder how many others thought the same.and damn, a outdoor show in the middle of summer in the midwest. why does water have to be 5 bucks a bottle? FUCKING WATER? with the shitload of money they made, surely water could have been provided, even if not free, at least not 5 bucks. how about a buck a bottle? its a fucking outdoor show after all. im glad they decided to expand the tour , but they have a long way to go to gain the respect of the average working family man... ill be at the KC show again this year, but only to compete, if it wasnt for the 2 passes gven, i think id have to sit it out....


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 15 2011, 07:45 PM~19607959
> *well thanks for your  response.. I know it hard work,,, but i u have the east coast on your shoulders, I believe in you, and I know it aint your fault if nutting goes trough but your are our voice,,, so we need to stress the fact that the east is worth a show I can speak on my behalf and maby some of the east, if we cant get a show why support the company... but thanks for your time and effort
> *


I have been the only one to try to step up and make things happen people post negative comments or act like they care but I haven't seen anyone else respond to questions. 
I know by putting myself out here I have to expect people to bash me. But it will not stop me from trying to do what I have to.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 15 2011, 09:53 PM~19608016
> *I have been the only one to try to step up and make things happen people post negative comments or act like they care but I haven't seen anyone else respond to questions.
> I know by putting myself out here I have to expect people to bash me. But it will not stop me from trying to do what I have to.
> *


I know i balive you should show these top guys that make the choice see this on LiL to see what people think of them,, Now i know that low rider cant keep everyone happy cus its impossible , but if they would take a look better at the investors meaning the riders who spend the money that make them who they are..people and lowriders cant be on the same page, all people need is support, because lowriding aint dead i know a dime of dozen of people are building full blown 100 grand plus cars and the people that build them riders, so lowrider aint going know were. and i know that lowrider aint owned buy a lowrider know more and all the problems they had and have,, and im very happy that joe ray is involved i look up to homi. i just think, that lowrider community need sum reinsurance that they are here for us .

but i thank your for your job becuase before you they was no help and if lowrider want to know what they need to inprove to make money and make people come to they show, i think all they have to do is ask the people .


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 15 2011, 08:07 PM~19608138
> *I know i balive you should show these top guys that make the choice  see this on LiL to see what people think of them,, Now i know that low rider cant keep everyone happy cus its impossible , but if they would take a look better at the investors meaning the riders who spend the money that make them who they are..people and lowriders cant be on the same page, all people need is support, because lowriding aint dead i know  a dime of dozen of people are building full blown 100 grand plus cars and the people that build them riders, so lowrider aint going know were. and i know that lowrider aint owned buy a lowrider know more and all the problems they had and have,, and im very happy that joe ray is involved i look up to homi. i just think, that lowrider community need sum reinsurance that they are here for us .
> 
> but i thank your for your job because before you they was no help and if lowrider want to know what they need to improve to make money and make people come to they show, i think all they have to do is ask the people .
> *


This is why I did put myself out here Lowriding has been part of familia for as long as I can remember I live and breathe Lowriding it is a part of my history, culture and way of life and I agree with you 100% and what I meant by my prior response is not towards you guys on Layitlow you guys have been the only one to step up and help me I could not have gotten as much information if it weren't from the support from all of you. I hope that I am allowed to continue to do what I truly believe in and that is to continue the Lowrider Lifestyle in to the future and to try to bring as many shows possible by bringing individuals to come together and make it happen.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 15 2011, 10:32 PM~19608296
> *This is why I did put myself out here Lowriding has been part of familia for as long as I can remember I live and breathe Lowriding it is a part of my history, culture and way of life and I agree with you 100% and what I meant by my prior response is not towards you guys on Layitlow you guys have been the only one to step up and help me I could not have gotten as much information if it weren't from the support from all of you. I hope that I am allowed to continue to do what I truly believe in and that is to continue the  Lowrider Lifestyle in to the future and to try to bring as many shows possible by bringing individuals to come together and make it happen.
> *


and thanks its a part of my family to,, I am only 23 but have lived the lowrider lifestyle since birth my vacation time was traveling to lowrider show to compete with my pops car lol .. ive seen lots in the lowrider community and been apart of it. so i try my best to keep the lowriding in my neck of the wood new jersey alive and will remain to do it.


----------



## EXTREME7175 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Dec 10 2010, 08:14 AM~19290784
> *I hope KC is on the list again, we got your back
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

I WILL BE POSTING WITH-IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WHEN 
PRE-REGISTRATION WILL BEGIN. YOU WILL HAVE THE OPTION TO REGISTER ON-LINE YOU WILL IMMEDIATELY BE GIVING A CONFIRMATION. 

I HAVE BEING RECEIVING AN OVERWHELMING AMOUNT OF CALLS REGARDING REGISTRATION. THIS WILL BE A SOLD OUT EVENT AND RECOMMEND THAT YOU REGISTER EARLY SO THAT YOU ARE NOT LEFT OUT. WE WILL BE MAKING IT AFFORDABLE FOR EVERYONE INCLUDING SPECTATORS. WE WANTED THIS SHOW TO BE FOR OUR LOWRIDER FAMILIA ITS OUR WAY OF GIVING BACK. THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE IF IT NOT FOR YOU GUYS REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE YEAR AFTER YEAR . 

AS FAR AS ENTERTAINMENT WE OUR GOING TO HAVE A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR EVERYBODY BRINGING NEW AND OLD SCHOOL ARTIST TO PERFORM.

MARCELLA 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*NORTH CAROLINA*


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

the east has lots of quality rides,an quality clubs,solos riders etc..but not stomping on anyones toes my opinion the people on the east tend to come and go because of the unity here...i have been in and out of the sport for more than 20years myself with ups and downs along the way..but all in all we do deserve a show..if they can put on 7 in the west im with the rest give it to us..otherwise we'll support the small club shows.,picnics..wee all need to come together in this..many good venues here from florida on up the east coast..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 15 2011, 09:32 PM~19608296
> *This is why I did put myself out here Lowriding has been part of familia for as long as I can remember I live and breathe Lowriding it is a part of my history, culture and way of life and I agree with you 100% and what I meant by my prior response is not towards you guys on Layitlow you guys have been the only one to step up and help me I could not have gotten as much information if it weren't from the support from all of you. I hope that I am allowed to continue to do what I truly believe in and that is to continue the  Lowrider Lifestyle in to the future and to try to bring as many shows possible by bringing individuals to come together and make it happen.
> *


Thank you so much for all your doing. Dont let the FEW that are negative bring you down.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I believe the EAST needs a show. I'm just glad someone is actually taking interest into making the tour expand at all. I know the EAST lowrides hard..probably not much different lowriding there than it is here in Arkansas. Not a lowrider on every corner..just dont like seeing people gang up on a lady thats tryin to make some shit happen.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Lowriding is my way of life. If paying 50.00 to get in to a sanctioned event once a year gives me a chance to see and meet some of the best in this lifestyle..Id gladly do it. Save..go without cheeseburgers for a month..whatever. If it keeps them coming within driving distance..I'm down.


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 17 2011, 12:39 AM~19617609
> *I believe the EAST needs a show. I'm just glad someone is actually taking interest into making the tour expand at all. I know the EAST lowrides hard..probably not much different lowriding  there than it is here in Arkansas. Not a lowrider on every corner..just dont like seeing people gang up on a lady thats tryin to make some shit happen.
> *


 
With that said let's see what we can make happen! I will need all your help!

Marcella


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

2011 LOWRIDER CAR SHOWS

1/16 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC.......SACRAMENTO
(Granite park)

4/9 BOMBS UNITED 5TH ANNUAL PICNIC............SAN JOSE
(History Park, for info call George (408) 849-6484, or Jimmy (408) 206-1467)

5/8 4th ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE...........SAN FRANCISCO
(MEET @Mission & Trumbull, leave @3:30 sharp)

5/22 SUMMERFEST SHOW&SHINE hosted by: CARNALES UNIDOS C.C...................FRESNO
(Mosqueda Center. 4670 E.Butler ave. for info:[email protected](559)476-6830 or Joe(559)908-1314)

5/29 SOCIOS 9th ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY CAR SHOW........................SACRAMENTO
(for info call Lisset (916) 821-2542 or Tory (209) 570-7235 )
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=575923&st=0

6/25 5th ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC..................TURLOCK
(Donnally park)

6/25 AZTECAS C.C. B.B.Q............BAY AREA(TBA)
(Contact Carlos: (510) 326-8962 or Larry: (510) 331-1115 )

6/26 NOR CAL RIDAHZ CAR SHOW.................................STOCKTON
(Oak Grove Park,I-5 and 8 Mile Rd More info coming soon! For info call Leland)

7/24 or 7/31 Lifes Finest car show..............................Fremont
(location TBA)

8/6 CROWN OF LIFE C.C. SHOW-N-SHINE.........LATHROP
(Location TBA)

8/13 or 8/14 Individuals San Jose 5th Anniversary / 2nd Annual Picnic.........................SAN JOSE
(details and location TBA)

9/4 FAMILY FIRST B.B.Q or SHOW & SHINE?(not sure yet)........................SACRAMENTO

9/25 LRM WOODLAND CAR SHOW.............WOODLAND


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> 2011 LOWRIDER CAR SHOWS
> 
> 1/16 SACRAMENTO ALL CLUBS PICNIC.......SACRAMENTO
> (Granite park)
> ...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

whats the hours for the PHX show?


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

. uffin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 16 2011, 11:16 PM~19616992
> *NORTH CAROLINA
> *


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 16 2011, 11:16 PM~19616992
> *x2?????????? :happysad:*


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 16 2011, 11:16 PM~19616992
> *NORTH CAROLINA
> *


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

EASTCOAST!!! From NC to MD keep it center for the whole coast!


----------



## Mr.Silent760 (Apr 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Dec 10 2010, 10:12 AM~19292135
> *I Will be working on an exhibit to travel with the LRM Tour paying tribute to
> the many car clubs by an exhibit taking a look back into the history
> & it will give us an opportunity to learn share & recognize those who
> ...


GROUPE SD C.C


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

WOULD SOME BODY LET MY DADDY KNOW WHEN THERES A LOW RIDER SHOWS SCHEDULES POSTED PLEASE !


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 20 2011, 10:46 AM~19647997
> *EASTCOAST!!! From NC to MD keep it center for the whole coast!
> *


that would be a beautiful thing but not likely


----------



## Mr.Silent760 (Apr 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Jan 7 2011, 04:33 PM~19533528
> *Flying Out LA Sunday For Early Meeting Monday to Finalize Facility for Southern CA Show  :thumbsup:
> *


NEED A SHOW BACK IN SAN DIEGO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

Any body know the date for the fresno Que Onda Tour 2011


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT ANYTHING NEW? :dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> *NORTH CAROLINA*


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> TTT ANYTHING NEW? :dunno:





> > *NORTH CAROLINA*
> 
> 
> the tour is what it is, no east coast... lets do it big at picnics!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 1 2011, 09:34 AM~19754767
> *the tour is what it is, no east coast... lets do it big at picnics!!!!
> *


X2. DON'T MAKE SENCE TO NOT HAVE A EAST COAST SHOW WHEN ONE OF THEIR PHOTOGRAFERS LIVES IN SOUTH FLORIDA AND WHEN U SUBSCRIBE TO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE U HAVE TO SEND PAYMENT TO A PLACE IN PALM COAST FLORIDA. :uh: 

LETS SUPPORT THE LOCAL SHOWS!!!


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 1 2011, 03:59 PM~19757374
> *X2. DON'T MAKE SENCE TO NOT HAVE A EAST COAST SHOW WHEN ONE OF THEIR PHOTOGRAFERS LIVES IN SOUTH FLORIDA AND WHEN U SUBSCRIBE TO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE U HAVE TO  SEND PAYMENT TO A PLACE IN PALM COAST FLORIDA.  :uh:
> 
> LETS SUPPORT THE LOCAL SHOWS!!!
> *


x941 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Silent760_@Jan 20 2011, 09:03 PM~19655407
> *NEED A SHOW BACK IN SAN DIEGO... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2 stinkin lincoln_@Feb 1 2011, 05:18 PM~19758039
> *x941 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

no east coast shows?

:thumbsdown:


----------



## BabiSilent (Feb 6, 2011)

we NEED a show in Tampa or Miami this year for sure


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

there not touring in ur area?...oh well, we should all just get over it. They dont do it for love, its all business. Support ur local shows, picnics and gatherings. Tell that certain builder in ur club that only brings his car out for a plastic trophy or chance at a 1inch pic in the mag, to quit being stuck up a do what the car was made for and ride n show it. Cats will tow their car 5 hr to pay to show at a LRM show, but wont drive it 30mins to a local picnic

Riders make LRM...not the other way around.

with that said ,,i will be flying to Phx and Dal shows. cant wait


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Dec 18 2010, 12:25 PM~19361012
> *I don't think you can have a hop in there? The last show I went to there didn't have one and that's my favorite part of it all
> *


theyve had hops in the mkcormik place b4 so that wouldnt b a problem :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Feb 6 2011, 02:32 AM~19799237
> *no east coast shows?
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> *


X2 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 16 2011, 11:16 PM~19616992
> *NORTH CAROLINA
> *


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 6 2011, 01:30 PM~19802044
> *there not touring in ur area?...oh well, we should all just get over it.  They dont do it for love, its all business.  Support ur local shows, picnics and gatherings.  Tell that certain builder in ur club that only brings his car out for a plastic trophy or chance at a 1inch pic in the mag, to quit being stuck up a do what the car was made for and ride n show it. Cats will tow their car 5 hr to pay to show at a LRM show, but wont drive it 30mins to a local picnic
> 
> Riders make LRM...not the other way around.
> ...


thats what im sayin.why have a car that you cant drive.a car you cant drive is basically just an expensive toy


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 14 2011, 08:30 PM~19600338
> *the caliber of the cars is there, and the people have the $$..
> i personlly think lrm needs to make some changes and offer a bigger lowrider tour then what has been posted
> *




and whats with all the donk wheel ads? what happened to Dayton,Zenith,ect...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

DAMN PAGE 7. SO NO EAST COAST SHOW FOR SURE.


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)

north carolina its in between north and south on east coast  :biggrin:


----------



## 83lowlac (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@Mar 1 2011, 10:47 PM~19992628
> *north carolina its in between north and south on east coast   :biggrin:
> *



:h5: late May early June, it's the middle of the East Coast, would be nice to get everyone 2gether :thumbsup:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Mar 1 2011, 10:10 PM~19992883
> *:h5:  late May early June, it's the middle of the East Coast, would be nice to get everyone 2gether  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Mar 1 2011, 10:10 PM~19992883
> *:h5:  late May early June, it's the middle of the East Coast, would be nice to get everyone 2gether  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 83lowlac_@Mar 1 2011, 10:10 PM~19992883
> *:h5:  late May early June, it's the middle of the East Coast, would be nice to get everyone 2gether  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*any good news for all the lowriders on the other side of the country yet??????????????*


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2011, 02:24 AM~20309017
> *any good news for all the lowriders on the other side of the country yet??????????????
> *


yup, 

sounds like it's time to drive the trailer queens, there isn't any lrm show coming..!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Feb 5 2011, 12:31 AM~19792404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this one cancelled? its not on LRM site anymore or in the magazine


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

FUCK LRM



FROM THE EAST COAST RIDERS


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

*WE SUPOORT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, AND HAVNT GOT NE LOVE FROM THEM NOT PICTURES, STORY, ECT... BUT WERE STILL GONNA HIT DA PHENIOX SHOW, DENVER SHOW, BURQUE SHOW, AND VEGAS SHOW THIS YEAR, AND WELL SEE IF WE GET N E ATTENTION... HOPE WE DO, I MEAN FOR GOD SAKES THEY DIDNT EVEN PUT PUEBLO SHOW IN MAGAZINE LAST YEAR, IF ITS A SANCTIONED SHOW FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IT SHOULD ATLEAST GET A FEW PAGES IN A MAG...

WERE TRYING TO GET OUR NAME OUT THERE, WERE GOIN ON OUR 10th YEAR ANNIVERSARY THIS YEAR, AND AS THE PRESIDENT IM PUSHING FOR BIGG THINGS!!! WE ARE A PROUD MEMBER OF THE COLORADO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE!!!


MUCH LOVE N RESPECT TO EVERYONE OUT THERE WHO DOES SHOW US LOVE!!!


CUZ.........NOTHING ELSE MATTERS!!!!!!! IN PUEBLO, COLORADO!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

is there a chicago show?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nothingelsematters_@Apr 16 2011, 02:25 AM~20350978
> *WE SUPOORT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, AND HAVNT GOT NE LOVE FROM THEM NOT PICTURES, STORY, ECT... BUT WERE STILL GONNA HIT DA PHENIOX SHOW, DENVER SHOW, BURQUE SHOW, AND VEGAS SHOW THIS YEAR, AND WELL SEE IF WE GET N E ATTENTION... HOPE WE DO, I MEAN FOR GOD SAKES THEY DIDNT EVEN PUT PUEBLO SHOW IN MAGAZINE LAST YEAR, IF ITS A SANCTIONED SHOW FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IT SHOULD ATLEAST GET A FEW PAGES IN A MAG...
> 
> WERE TRYING TO GET OUR NAME OUT THERE, WERE GOIN ON OUR 10th YEAR ANNIVERSARY THIS YEAR, AND AS THE PRESIDENT IM PUSHING FOR BIGG THINGS!!! WE ARE A PROUD MEMBER OF THE COLORADO LOWRIDER ALLIANCE!!!
> ...


kc didnt get no love last year in the mag either, but im sure the same sheep will flock there this year and hand over their hard earned money again...


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

ENVIUS said:


> is this one cancelled? its not on LRM site anymore or in the magazine


X2 has this been cancelled


----------

